# OSLO | Public Transport



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

*Welcome to Oslo... mixed gallery*

Here is a picture from 1988-1991, of a station that dosent exsist anylonger:









Same place, but in 1975:

























Tram section beeing worked on:

















As you can see here, the tram tracks is in the same size as train and subway tracks:









Here is a picture of one of the newest trainsets in Oslo:









From Majorstuen station. The first main station for all lines direction east:









Here is some mixed pics of metro in Oslo:


































I hope that you liked these pics.

Please feel free to ask 

Regards,
Michal


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

Really nice photos


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice pics!
I will be in Oslo next week, from 24/6 to 27/6.

Anybody to show me Oslo metro and the city??
:wink2:


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

You get easy arround. Its no problem. Everyone can English without problems, and the metro is very easy to use, as you see on this map:










As you see, all of the lines goes thru the city, then splitting on each sides. In 2006 the ring will be opened.


Regards,
Michal


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

bitxofo said:


> Nice pics!
> I will be in Oslo next week, from 24/6 to 27/6.
> 
> Anybody to show me Oslo metro and the city??
> :wink2:


Nice, have a nice trip! 

If you want more you can always ask questions in the Scandinavian and Baltic forum at the Euroforum. There are several Norwegian and members from Oslo there.

To see some more from Oslo, visit this thread.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Christian said:


> Nice, have a nice trip!
> 
> If you want more you can always ask questions in the Scandinavian and Baltic forum at the Euroforum. There are several Norwegian and members from Oslo there.
> 
> To see some more from Oslo, visit this thread.


¡OH thanks! Very kind of you.
:wink2:
See you in Oslo!


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

*More Line 1 pictures (Oslo) as requested*

Someone says that this isn´t a real subway. But it is...!!! it got
streetcrossings, but got subway wagons and the same platform
height as rest of the system:


















































































and some from Line 4:

























End station for Line 4. At some point, trams also were going
here. And they might also in the future...

Some others, with summer pictures? 


Regards,
Michal


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

*New Siemens wagons for Oslo subway*


















Production









From the fabrick in Wien.









Nice and easy design, I think.









Inside of the wagons. The Oslo subway system is very wide, and it takes time to travel, so to sit is a nice thing. 









Testing the first set at Wildenrath, Germany


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Interesting...Reminds me somehow the London's Underground...don't know why...
But i think Oslo's wagons need to be replaced, i was waiting for this kay:
The interior is beautiful, cosy and simple..


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

Nice design


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

nice train


----------



## Mojito (Aug 14, 2003)

A simple and modern and very comfortable looking metro car. The width of it in Oslo surprises me again...



kostya said:


> Interesting...Reminds me somehow the London's Underground...don't know why... (...)


I think because it has a door in the middle of the front. Just like all London (and the majority of all British) trains. A door on the front is in Europe quite rare, while in the USA many metro systems have this feature.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice train, very similar to Berlin new ones, by Siemens too!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

hm.. nice?-maybe, it's like the nek vienna metro train. but i like the old ones much more, both in vienna and in oslo.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

I like them

I just wonder why the colour has changed


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

micro said:


> I like them
> 
> I just wonder why the colour has changed


Maybe they will paint it in red...
:?


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

Great! Finally something befitting Oslo, the capital of the richest country in the world.


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Hehe. It might be one of the richest in the world, but it dosent show at all. Norwegians are lazy, and they argue about everything. They love discussions which leads to nothing.

Atlast they have agreed to build a light-rail network in Bergen )) Took them over 5 years. 

The ring was planned to be ready in 1994, but the building started in 2000 or something. So, the oilmoney aint spent at all, its just there for the next generation or something. 

Regards,
Michal


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

AmiDelf said:


> Hehe. It might be one of the richest in the world, but it dosent show at all. Norwegians are lazy, and they argue about everything. They love discussions which leads to nothing.
> 
> Atlast they have agreed to build a light-rail network in Bergen )) Took them over 5 years.
> 
> ...


that's cute 
i'd like to know, what would the norwegians answer for this?


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

I am infact born in Swinoujscie, Poland. But have been living here since I was five years old. Norwegians dont like to work, or atleast doing a job very good job, before they get paid "very good".

Thats why lots of Polish people comes to Norway, because of lazy Norwegians which dosent want or just dont care about it. The are Polish people comming here to work at farms, painting other houses, helping in gardens and so on. 

Norwegians are lazy, and this is a fact. While in Sweden, there are allmost no road-tolls. Here in Norway its everywhere. Because what people cares about here, is money. If they dont get ennough money, no work will be done.

Well, Norwegians are not all that bad,.. they are kind, nice and love their country very much. They also love their region for the most. Norwegians is at point very cold people, but on other hand when they are outside of Norway or not thinking about themself, .. then they can be really nice to be with.

Regards,
Michal


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Cool! I loved the metro service up to Frognerseteren!


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

*20th Of August.. Oslo gets ringline!*

This is how the new map of Oslo metro will look like from 20th Of August 2006!










Line 4 will change to Line 6 at Ullevålstadion station. Line 4 Bergkrystallen -> Ullevålstadion station, then Line 6 Ullevålstadion station to Husebybakken. Line part of Line 4 from Husebybakken to Kolsås will be upgraded to metrostandard so it closed down 1st Of July this year.


What do you think of this?


Regards,
Michal


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

so the thing with line 4/6 is only a name change while running or i've misunderstood u and passangers will have to change trains on the ring??


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^That is not a real ring line but 2 different lines...


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

^^ ...but operated as a ring line proper, as far as I understand. The only thing that will change is the line number, but it will be operated by the same train...


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Thats right. You dont have to change trains. Ullevålstadion station is a important Football/Soccer station in Oslo.

I must say that I am a bit dissapointed. It should be a ringline only, but then this might be a better sollution.

Nydalen have new University area and Storo got a big shoppingmall. From both Storo and Sinsen, you can jump unto a tram also.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Which line runs to the new opera? That's on my list.


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

It will be a new tramline built to it. There isnt any plans for subway to the new Opera building I believe.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

The birth of a new metro ring is always something special


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes. 

I think it will be fun. Also, its pretty cool of a city like Oslo with only 500 000 people to have such extended metrosystem.

Without it, Oslo wouldnt be much of a town really. Some says its worlds biggest village, hehe


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

But a nice one. I think I'll visit again soon.


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

*Oslo circle line opens 20th Of August*

On Monday 21st Of August the circle line in Oslo will be opened by royality of Norway. Then he will open Sinsen station which is the last station to be opened.

Atleast its done after over 15 years of thinking and development. 

And this is how the new map will look like:









Everyone which are travelling by Oslo should come to Sinsen station 21st Of August. Yea, thats Monday 21st. The official opening will happend on Monday, while it starts to go on Sunday 20th Of August.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Do you think it will be crowded on that day? Will there be a celebration or something? (I'm asking because days of opening are often a bad option for taking photos.)


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

How long will this line be?


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes, there will be a celebration. I will try to take some 

Well, there wont be a circle line by its own.. there will be a line both line 4 and line 6. It will change at Ullevål Stadion. The centre tunnel will have 6 lines going thru it  I bet it will be good in rush hours as its crowded.

Line 1, Frognerseteren - Helsfyr (Bergkrystallen in rush hours weekdays)
Line 2, Østerås - Ellingsrudåsen
Line 3, Sognsvann - Mortensrud
Line 4, Ringen - Bergkrystallen
Line 5, Storo - Stovner
Line 6, Husebybakken - Ringen

Line 4 will change number to Line 6 on Ullevål Stadion station and Line 6 will change to Line 4 there aswell  Complicated? Well its our transport company that have said so.


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Line 1, maximum 2 wagons (due to short platforms from Frøyen towards Frognerseteren)
Line 2, maximum 6 wagons
Line 3, maximum 6 wagons
Line 4, maximum 6 wagons 
Line 5, maximum 6 wagons
Line 6, maximum 6 wagons


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Good for Oslo! :applause:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Great! I really liked the system in Oslo. Taking it up to Frognerseteren was great! Is it the highest elevated station in the world? How many new stations were built to create the circle?


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Only 3. 

Nydalen
Storo 
Sinsen

Whats new with all of these 3 stations, is that they have middle platforms. Nydalen is the only "new" underground station, while Storo and Sinsen is built above the ground with roof etc.

Nydalen is now a important station as BI, a university is now moved to Nydalen and other companies have moved there. Nydalen have become a industrial place. Very nice to be there 

Storo have a big shopping center. Here its also easy to change to either tram, train or bus. Sinsen is also near tram etc. Sinsen is the last station to be opened, as Storo have been opened since 2003 as I remember.

The only dumb thing here is that the train station lies inbetween Storo and Sinsen station, which means if you want to take the train you can either go off on Storo or Sinsen to get the train  There is also new apartments beeing built arround Storo area which will be populated a lot in the future I guess.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

wow, oslo has a really dense metro system for a city its size kay:


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes, without its metro system Oslo would be worlds largest village many says. Oslo alone have just about 500 000,.. but with surroundings about 700 000. 

Oslo is the capital of Norway and its also the largest city.

Top 5 cities in Norway
1. Oslo: 541,822 
2. Bergen: 242,854
3. Trondheim: 158,613
4. Stavanger: 115,157
5. Drammen: 91,600


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

AmiDelf said:


> Nydalen is the only "new" underground station,


Is it the one in these photos? Looks interesting!


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

So now the circle line is online, going. Many confused train drivers  but thats why this day is used to trainup.










So now Oslo got a circle, but atm not a 100% circle line. It changes numbers and runs twice thru the main tunnel


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Any information available on how long the circle is in km and how long it takes to ride the round trip?


----------



## password (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Some updated pics from the new ringline!









From my window towards Oslo center etc









This is our T-bane sign. It means underground, but its a bit missleading as the system is only going underground in center and some other places etc.









New Sinsen station. 









Train leaving Sinsen

























Blindern station. Here lines 3, 4 and 5 stops. Blindern is the university of Oslo station.









New map  









Line4 arrives. This train will take me thru the ring.









Just for fun 









Nydalen station. The newest underground station. 









Here I am at Storo, meeting Line 5 which turns here. 









Between Storo and Sinsen, the metro goes parallel with local train tracks.









Entering Sinsen station









Sinsen station









Now my line is Line6 ... yes its a bit weird this linesystem now, but Line 4 changes its signs between Ullevål Stadion and Nydalen from Line 4 to Line 6 direction east and Line 6 to Line 4 direction west


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

*Oslo subway in March*









Map of Oslo subway system.




































Jernbanetorget station pics. I scaled down the pics and it seems like the colors is a bit wrong. Here all 5 lines connects with Oslo central station. 














































Stortinget station. All 5 lines stops here. Main entrances to Karl Johans gate (shopping street). This station was the station which connected the east and west lines. 

Stortinget is the deepest station of all center underground stations. 

Its kinda funny, since Jernbanetorget is just below the street. This is because Oslo is hilly. 

The Karl Johans gate is a shopping street stretching from Jernbanetorget station to Nationaltheateret. Jernbanetorget is just under street, while Stortinget is deep underground, ... while Nationaltheateret station is again just below street level. 

















































































Nationaltheateret station is Oslos oldest underground station. It connects with national railway which is also underground. 

Actually the national railway underground station is below the subway tunnel. 

















Our timetable tvs

















Majorstuen station. This is the last main station where all 5 lines stops at. 

For a town with only 500 000 citizens (area about 700 000), this system is big. There is no million towns in Norway yet. 


I hope that more Norwegians here could post more pics. I am living on the westside where there are fewer underground stations.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

^^ Thanx for the pics! I must admit I had no idea that Oslo has a subway .


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks good. Thank you!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

When I was there in summer 2004, the whole system was deserted. Hardly anyone but me...
Is this the exception or standard?


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

> When I was there in summer 2004, the whole system was deserted. Hardly anyone but me...
> Is this the exception or standard?


Lemme guess...
Its summer and people prefer to visit a beach or go somewhere for vacations and they dont stay in the city, so the metro is empty.


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Hehe. The Oslo subway goes every 15min until 22.00cet, then 30min until about 00.30cet.

In hollidays, especially summer vacation. Oslo itself is very deserted. People travel arround, so then the subway runs every 15min until 18.30cet

So, all lines. Line 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6 runs every 15min. It means that some stretches got 5min between every train, while in the center between Majorstuen and Tøyen. Trains runs every 3 to 5 min until 22.00cet.

Oslo got about 500 000 citizens! Thats not much at all! The subway lines takes more than one hour to travel from east to west.


----------



## SpastiK (Sep 12, 2002)

cool pics!!!!!!


I will be there just in 15 days! I am looking forward to know and use this Metro!!

regards from a metrofan!


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Simple notes about oslo underground/metro:

1. New ticket machines aren`t in use yet. They have been standing on all stations since 2004. Use the coin machines which are yellow and blue.

2. There are different prices,
atm:

Single ticket: 22,- (30,- from busdriver, tramdriver)
Day ticket: 60,- 
7 days ticket: 210,-
1 month ticket: 720,- (subscribtion 670,- a month)
Monthly student 1 month ticket: 430,-
Flexicard: 160,- (8 clips on one card)

All these prices is for Oslo. It means there are no zones in Oslo. If you want to go outside of Oslo borders, its a bit different prices. All prices are in Norwegian coins.

One clip of Flexicard or single ticket gives you one hour to travel without having to clip or pay again.

Line 2 is the only metro line which crosses the Oslo border line. 2 stations is outside of Oslo. Also tramline 13, which goes to Jar crosses the borderline.

3. 
Line 1 got 2 wagons only trains. This is because of the curved track upto Frognerseteren which is about 500m above sealevel. Line 1 goes thru center also, so try to stand in the middle of big plattforms if you want to take Line 1 somewhere 

Line 4 and 6 is the ringline. This two lines uses 3 wagons at the moment.

Line 2, 3 and 5 uses 6 wagons in peak time, 3 wagons in weekends.

4.
When doors closes, there are no sound in Oslo. The driver says in Norwegian that the doors is closing. 

5.
Maximum speed is atm set to 75km/h. Some tunnel stretches is built to handle 100km/h.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

mmmmm but also in these pics seems quite deserted...but surely it is not summer... ^^


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

hehe.. Oslo is a nice town. I like it. Not to stressed, but in peak times.. between 06.30 - 08.30 and 15.30 - 17.30, the metro and everything is pretty crowded. On other times less.


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

*Oslo Metro (some XL pics)*









Blindern station









New Metro wagons inside









New ones outside









Another one









Now its gone 









Old wagons at Ullevål Stadion station









Same, but from a different angle









East side of Oslo









Metro and train tracks,...









As you see, metro and train tracks got same width...









More of inside new metro wagons.









Smestad station. 









Metro left the station.









Summertime in Oslo.









Closer look at the rails.









Hovseter station. 









More of Hovseter station.









Østhorn station in wintertime.









More snow and ice!









Signs aren´t really pretty. But they show what the name of the station is.









Blindern station. Now were back to summertime.









More of Blindern.









Metro effect 









Nydalen station.









Hovseter station again.









1300 wagons









I like them very much. They are nice! 









Sognsvann station









Frognerstation .. at top of Oslo. Higher than the highest point
in Denmark 









Metro to the woods...









Inside T2000 wagons.









During rush hour.









More people!









Line 3 towards Sognsvann









Same station, different angle









Rush Hour !









Toward east!









6 wagon train.









More passengers.









Towards the bushes!









Last one. From top of Line 1. Here you have a ski-resort during
winter season.


I hope you find this interesting. I havent got many pics from the underground stations. But if someone requests it. I will post them here.


Take Care


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks so much for the pictures! I'd really like to see some of the underground stations!

Oslo seems to have a really nice metro system. Does it run a night service at all at the weekends?


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

No. Oslo got no night service for the metro in the weekends. But there are bus services in the weekends.

Oslo got to few people to have a metro that runs every 5mins. So every lines have 15min schedule during day from 05.45 until 22.00 in the evening. Then 30min until 00.30, when it stops. In weekends it starts later, got 30min in morning until 09.00 and then 15min until 22.00 and then 30min until 00.30 on Saturdays and Sundays. 

In the center, where all lines meets. You have 3-7min between trains.

Oslo got about 500 000 people, while Oslo-area got about 700 000. We have no million cities in Norway


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for all of that information! If you could show us some pictures of the underground sections that'd be great! I'd really like to see more of the system (other than the standard photos on www.urbanrail.net )


----------



## BEN80 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for those nice pictures!

Can you please tell us what are the fares for a single ticket in Oslo? 
Also what part approx of the network is underground?


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Mostly its the center. Oslo center is very small.

Here is a map showing which stations that are underground.










As you see. Its mostly in the center. One in the north and several in the east. Reason for Oslo to not have entire underground system. Is that its hilly. From center and up it goes up with mountains higher than others.


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

BEN80 said:


> Thanks for those nice pictures!
> 
> Can you please tell us what are the fares for a single ticket in Oslo?
> Also what part approx of the network is underground?












Fares are as follow:
*Single ticket* Free transfers within 1 hour 
30,- 15,- 
*Single ticket bought in advance* within 1 hour also 
22,- 11,-
*Flexicard *8 rides, each with free transfers within 1 hour 
160,- 80,-
*Dagskort* Unlimited number of rides for 24 hours
60,- 30,-
*Sjudagerskort * Unlimited number of rides for 7 days
210,- 105,-
*Fleksibelt månedskort* Monthly card with flexible starting day
720,- 360,-
*Studentcard* Monthly card for students 
430,- 
*Night fare*
50,- 


I am taking some underground pics today. If someone else from Norway got some. Your welcome to post them here.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow the Oslo Metro looks great!


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

the interior looks quite similar to the Copenhagen Metro vehicles. are they by the same manufacturer?


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Well. The red wagons is infact made in Norway. The new white wagons is made by Siemens in Germany.

Another note. Is that I think Oslo got one of worlds biggest metro wagons! I dont know if thats bad or good. But I can certainly tell that half of the wagon would vanish if it went into a London tunnel  The most alike system to the Oslo one is the one in Stockholm. The older wagons there are similar to ours, but they are also smaller. 

Another note. I have lived in Oslo almost all my life. I also traveled around in Europe and USA. Now I start to realize that Oslo metro is extremely weird metro.

1. Only center part is underground and some parts in the east. After Majorstuen, toward west side. Suddenly Oslo dosent look like a city anymore, but like a vilage 

2. Line 1 goes up to 500m above sea level. And there you have a ski resort which is open during winter season. You can also slide down from Frognerseteren down a old bobslade track, then take metro up again  

3. The treatment of the system is not quite good at all. Most of the stations which are on surface dont even have shelters for snow or rain. 

+++

When travel with the circle line.. you find yourself in center, then suddenly outside .. or atleast not in town wise aspects. Lots of trees, wooden houses etc. and then back... 


and that Oslo got only 550 000 citizens. Without the metro, Oslo would halt. As it connects different parts tougether, which makes the city a city  funny though. 

While in other cities in Europe.. you feel that the metro is a part of the center mostly. Not so here.


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Local train between Gjøvik and Oslo Central Station









What you see here is the Gjøvikbanen again which is mostly single track. Smestad which you see is where the double track part starts towards center of Oslo.









MX3000 turning


















Inside the new metro wagons in Oslo. Shame about the color some says, but thats just a debate. I like them. 









Back of the wagon. Line 5 towards Vestli. 


I just had to take some pics while walking a bit on Sunday. Maybe someone else got some more pics of MX3000? or Gjøvikbanen ?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 9, 2008)

Pretty nice


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

*Oslo PT*

The city has 575 000 inhabitants, and the PT-network includes local-train, tram and T-bane(tunneltrack), bus and boat:










Local train - 4 lines, uses party the same tracks as freight-trains and Intercity, typical frequensy is 30 minutes for each line:

Nationalteateret:









Oslo sentralstasjon:









Lysaker:









Skøyen:









Nyland:









Haugenstua:









Bryn:









Holmlia:









T-bane is 6 lines of "subway" altough most of the network is above ground, the lines share a joint stretch trough downtown, typical frequensy is 15 minutes on each line.










Ensjø:









Nydalen:









Stovner:









Nationalteateret:









Blindern:









Kringsjå:









Majorstuen:









Stortingen:


















Romsås:




































Tram, typical frequensy 5 minutes - runs mostly in mixed trafic in downtown, and mostly separated in the outskirts:


















































































Buses in Oslo, typical frequensy 10 minutes:





































Ferry - typical frequensy 60 minutes:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

An impressive collection of modes of transit, especially for its size.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

nice! hyper complete network for such a small city! it looks like a mix of subway and suburban rail. nice  i guess the loop is underground right? are there any expanding plans?


----------



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

The loop is not entierly underground. In center between Majorstuen and Carl Berners Plass, then in the open air between Sinsen and Storo. Then it goes underground from Storo to half way between Nydalen and Ullevaal Stadion. Then it goes in open air to Majorstuen


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Here you can see wich sections are underground and wich are over, none are elevated:










Line 6 is under upgrade and will be all grade separated by 2012, Line 1 will start upgrade towards a semi-metro this summer, but will keep some grade crossings.

Further down the line, these are planned extensions, T-bane: Lørensvingen allows 7,5 minutes on both Line 5 and 2 eastern - Line 2 is extented to towards Lørenskog/Ahus suburb.










For tram a new tram to Fornebu and Bekkestua suburbs, Kværnerbyen and Tonsenhagen and a new Fjordtram to serve the Fjordcity development zone:


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm in love with those small stations at ground level! :cheers: You have a very nice system!


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

A few of my photos:

New T-bane train passing Linderud:










From Sinsen T:














































Rådhusplassen tramstop:










Nationalteateret:




























Lillestrøm station, ending point of local train from Oslo:










Skøyen St:










Stortinget T:












Storo T:





































Nydalen local-train:










Rikshospitalet:



















Blindern T:










Voksenkollen T, a forrest station at 470 meters altitude from Stortinget T:










A tram climbing up towards Holtet:










A commuter stop, Nordby in a satellite town of Jessheim:










Tram and T-bane meets at Forskningsparken:










A 91 ferry at Bygdøy quai:










T-bane line 4 from Bergkrystallen:

Sonsveien commuter stop along the motorway E6:










Spaghetti of HSR and localtrain from the north meets in Lodalen:










Green tramroute alongside Frognerparken:










Kalbakken T:










Hasle T:










Årnes satellite town station:



















Extention of Lysaker St. A new HSR line will allow the local train to up frequensy, these are from September:



















Also from September, tram at Skøyen getting an upgrade:










The "new" stations at T-bane line 6, Åsjordet:




























Montebello:










Ullernåsen:










New Solheim bus-terminal:










Jernbanetorget T:










T-bane line 4 from Bergkrystallen:






T-bane line 5 from Vestli to Storo trough downtown:






T-bane line 6 to Kolsås before being closed for upgrade:






A trip with tram line 18 from Ljabru to John Collets plass trough downtown:






A trip with tram line 12 from Kjelsås:






Rendering of future Løren T:


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Some projects that has been done the last 15 years:

Gardermobanen, new HSR to the airport:










Buslanes:


















































































































































































































New PT-terminals inside and outside Oslo:










































































































































































































































































































































































The ringline:


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

More shots of MX3000 Oslo


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

dexter26 said:


> More shots of MX3000 Oslo


Bonus: I need to add a few pics of the escalator in the metro station Nydalen in Oslo. Coolest escalator in town!

And also one of the stations where MX3000 is used.





































Check out this movie of the escalator in full action...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjivar/3157649390/

Source for all shots of the escalator, allmighty Flickr.com


----------



## paulista1978 (Jul 15, 2007)

wow. nice pics!


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

I used it, when I was in Oslo in 2008. Exterior reminds me Berlin trains, interior Stockholm ones. BTW 3-car subway train sets are something unusual.


----------



## Petr (May 8, 2004)

MX3000 for Oslo T-bane U/C in Vienna at 0:51


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

The projected new metro line from Majorstuen to Fornebu. It will be 8.1 km and the ride will take 12 minutes. The line will be mostly underground.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

The Kolsås metro line is being completely rebuilt going on 6 years now. The line is being changed from overhead catenary to third rail, all at grade crossings are being removed, and stations are being completely rebuilt (some closed/removed) with platforms long enough for 6-car trains. The section up to Gjønnes station has now been completed.

Gjønnes station 2006:









New Gjønnes station:










Part of the line is also used by trams which have their own low platforms:






This is an animation of how the line will look from Bekkestua to Kolsås when its' completely finished in 2014:


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm pleased to see people update this thread. The Fornebu-line can not come fast enough. The line is currently trafficed by articulated busses running every 1,5 minutes and with new offices and apartments being finished the comming years, soon will be far beyond capacity.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Some more pictures from the upgraded Kolsås line from Ringstadbekk to Bekkestua.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

There isn't much going on in this thread so why not continue the picture tour of the Kolsås line. 











After Gjønnes, Bekkestua and Ringstadbekk posted above, the next station is Jar:











Bjørnsletta station:











Åsjordet station:











Ullernåsen station:











Montebello station:











After Montebello, the line joins the Røa line. This line was rebuilt in the mid 90s. 

Smestad station:


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice updates and pics.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

del


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

del


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Nydalen:


Nydalen Stasjon II by Fei-Ling, on Flickr

Station entrance:


Nydalen t-bane stop by Seansie, on Flickr


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Between Nydalen and Ullevål Stadion we join the Sognsvann line.

Ullevål stadion station:











Forskningsparken:











Forskningsparken station has interchange with trams:











Blindern:


blindern by elisecathrine, on Flickr


Next station is Majorstuen, so this concludes the tour of the Kolsås and Ringen lines.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Found an interesting picture of Økern station which was rebuilt last year. Whoever designed that really likes concrete. hno:


A metro station by ekvator13, on Flickr


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Ellingsrudåsen is interesting in that it's one of two stations in the network with exposed rock surface.


To return.. by try08, on Flickr


Elevators to the surface:


The lifts to surface. by try08, on Flickr


Alternatively you can walk through a very long tunnel


The back door. by try08, on Flickr


Never ending tunnel by Medic82, on Flickr


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Some kids give a tour of a few Oslo metro stations (and the mainline rail portion of Nationaltheatret station):


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Romsås is the other rock-station.











Oslo, Romsås Stasjon by p_h_o_t_o_m_i_c, on Flickr


Romsås 10 by faller_man, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

I visited Oslo in 2007. My first and only visit.

I arrived with the train to the central station.

I saw the major sights

Cathedral
City Hall
Karl Johann
The Parlament
National theatre
Royal Castle

The 24 hour stay in Oslo seeing all these sights included no public transport, I saw pretty much everything getting there by foot.

This also could be applied on Helsinki, where pretty much everything is reached by foot.

I would say few tourists in Oslo & Helsinki use any public transport.

It's a higher probability that the tourist in Stockholm on the other hand would 
use some kind of public transport during his stay. Reaching the old town from the city centre and the southern part of the innercity is possible by walking, but it's not usually done.

In a big city like London, Paris, Milano you hardly get anywhere without public transport as a tourist wanting to see the main sights. 

The Routes of the Innercity buses are quite complicated to understand for a tourist, so the metro is the best choice for someone new to a city.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

NordikNerd said:


> I visited Oslo in 2007. My first and only visit.
> 
> I arrived with the train to the central station.
> 
> ...


The sights you mentioned are all in the city center and easily reached on foot. However, there are several very popular sights that are a little further out and most tourists use some mode of transportation to get there, be that regular public transport or guided tour buses. Examples are Holmenkollen, Vigeland sculpture park, Munch Museum and Viking ship museum.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

The Holmenkollen line:











Winter:











The line ends up in the middle of the woods at Frognerseteren. Mostly skiers and hikers go this far:









http://trips.rool.no/tryvannsbanen


It's the only line in the "metro" system with level crossings:

 Vinderen, new T-bane train at level crossing by KOKONIS, on Flickr


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

The Lambertseter line (4) will close for upgrades from 8 April to 9 September between Ryen and Bergkrystallen. The tracks and trackbed, which date back to the 50s, are in very bad condition. It's so bad that the speed limit has been reduced to 30 km/h on some sections.

The track foundation, ballast, tracks and third rail will be replaced. The stations Brattlikollen, Karlsrud, Lambertseter and Munkelia will get a complete overhaul and receive additional entrances. Bridges will be rehabilitated, as will the tunnel between Munkelia and Bergkrystallen. A new emergency exit will be built in the tunnel. 

These pictures are from 2008, but things don't look better today:

Brattlikollen:










Karlsrud:









Lambertseter:










Munkelia:








By Kjetil Ree (Own work) [CC-BY-SA-2.5-2.0-1.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5-2.0-1.0)], via Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

suburbicide said:


> ...
> It's the only line in the "metro" system with level crossings:
> 
> Vinderen, new T-bane train at level crossing by KOKONIS, on Flickr


not the only one.
Gwangju has a section with level crossing and Chicago too


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Falubaz said:


> not the only one.
> Gwangju has a section with level crossing and Chicago too


I meant the only line in the Oslo metro.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

....


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Oslo has a extensive metro network but, compared with others scandinavian capitals like Stockholm seems quite poor.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Please try to avoid possible city vs. city statements. There is a lot of rivalry between Scandinavian/Nordic cities.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

suburbicide said:


> It's the only line in the "metro" system with level crossings:
> 
> Vinderen, new T-bane train at level crossing by KOKONIS, on Flickr


How frequently does this line operate? I assume the frequency must not be too high or it would disrupt traffic flow on the street..



Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Please try to avoid possible city vs. city statements. There is a lot of rivalry between Scandinavian/Nordic cities.


Is this really true? I'm surprised to hear of such rivalry.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

suburbicide said:


> The sights you mentioned are all in the city center and easily reached on foot. However, there are several very popular sights that are a little further out and most tourists use some mode of transportation to get there, be that regular public transport or guided tour buses. Examples are Holmenkollen, Vigeland sculpture park, Munch Museum and Viking ship museum.


Hmmm.. that means I took the unpopular way and went to Vigeland sculpture park on foot (together with a group of other students). It was a really interesting experience, actually, that even helped to improve the image of the city in my mind.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Is this really true? I'm surprised to hear of such rivalry.


Well.. to some point, yes. However, internet is the only place where the one can recognise that more obviously.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Nouvellecosse said:


> How frequently does this line operate? I assume the frequency must not be too high or it would disrupt traffic flow on the street..


Every 15 minutes, so 8 trains pass through per hour. None of the streets the line crosses at grade have a lot of traffic though.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

This is the SSC. There will be rivalry.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

suburbicide said:


> Every 15 minutes, so 8 trains pass through per hour. None of the streets the line crosses at grade have a lot of traffic though.


Double that when there's events at Holmenkollen, though&#55357;&#56835;



To FabriFlorence, I don't think Oslo's metro is that poor, even if downtown coverage leaves a lot to be desired. Compared to Stockholm it is small, compared to Copenhagen and Helsinki not that small at all.


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

suburbicide said:


> Every 15 minutes, so 8 trains pass through per hour. None of the streets the line crosses at grade have a lot of traffic though.


One issue with that intersection in the pic is that it's made in a way that each platform are on opposite ends and before the crossing. This results in much longer waiting time for cars and pedestrians. But I guess this solution is due to safety reason?


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

*Norwegian*:





A nice little video about the MX3000 and the delivery of set number 100th(300th car). 15(45) more to go.


----------



## bolg (Aug 21, 2012)

Since we were discussing AnsaldoBreda in the Swedish section, how has the performance of AnsaldoBreda's trams effected Oslo's public transport=

http://www.osloby.no/nyheter/Politikerne-enige-Skrot-Italia-trikkene-7192771.html#.UYZNGqJzlQc


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know what other to say than telling you the whole SL95 was and is a disaster. After less than 10 years, the whole series has litterally rusted to death. Capacity-whise they are super, and have spared us for new metro links/traffic knots in downtown, but the time in service is too low, and thry wear and tear on our tram tracks.


----------



## bolg (Aug 21, 2012)

How long will it take to replace them? Can the trams be used until then or are there enough older models to replace all AB trams?


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

It will take 4-5 years. They've just started the process of buying new trams, and initially the point was to replace SL79. SL95 should work till then, but as you probably have heard, all are now in the workshop, and has to stay there over summer.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Fornebubanen-project have been put out for public hearing: 

http://www.plan-og-bygningsetaten.oslo.kommune.no/article252573-7991.html

(The link is in Norwegian.)


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

bolg said:


> How long will it take to replace them? Can the trams be used until then or are there enough older models to replace all AB trams?


Hopefully a tender is to be put out by the end of the year. If so, then new trams should start delivering in 2016 and the order be completed in 2017 or possible 2018.

Oslo Tramway need 59 trams to operate the current time schedule, and there are just 40 SL79s. So in short the SL95s are needed. The SL79 are in pretty good condition and can run for 10 more years if needed, but the SL95s are ready for the graveyard. I'm sure they can get some more years out of the SL95 though, after fixing them now, but remains to be seen how long until they disintegrates completely by rust. :lol:

In my world the only choice is to order 100 brand spanking new trams and retire all the current ones. Asap!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Render of the on-surface part of the new Løren metro station:



IceCheese said:


> Skanska will be building Løren station, along with other works in the Lørenbane-project. Theire job starts June this year, and will be done Oct. 2015.
> 
> Fresh render of the station (Alnabanen to the left):
> 
> ...


From: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1164065&page=54


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Possible look of the eastern entrance to the Ensjø metro station. If this plans go through, then it will be built into the base of a new 17 story tower. I don't know if this render is supposed to represent the final design or just the general volumes - I hope for the later as I think it looks rather bland.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

Construction start on Lørenbanen on Monday! :cheers:

http://tbanen.no/aktuelt/2013/5/31/3juni-starter-byggingen-av-loerenbanen.aspx

Will be ready for testing spring 2016. Builders are Sporveien, Skanska Norge and Railcom.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The new Ensjø metro station. From here: http://dittoslo.no/bildeserier/nyhe...-banestasjon-1.7919861/ensj-stasjon-1.7919896


















































































I still can't believe they didn't put the whole station underground ...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

When it opened and where is it?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Minato ku said:


> When it opened and where is it?


It was partially opened today. It's here: 

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Ensj...2297,111.269531&oq=ensjø&t=h&hnear=Ensjø&z=18
(Ignore the line put there by google, the station is located where you can see the tracks out in open.)

The whole area will be going through a (somewhat) urban transformation. This will be built right next to the station along with the 17 story tower shown above.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Just to clarify, it's not a new station, it's just been rebuilt. It originally opened in 1966. Here's a "before" picture:












> I still can't believe they didn't put the whole station underground ...


Could be something to do with saftey regulations that make underground stations much more expensive to build and maintain? Anyway, I like daylight, it makes it more pleasant to use.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ Thank you, this is what I thought.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Tram to Tåsenhagen have been put out on hearing:



















https://docs.google.com/viewer?doce.../2013/Tonsenhagen_forslagsaksfremstilling.pdf

(Link is in Norwegian.)


----------



## LeifSpangberg (May 17, 2012)

I visited Oslo a couple of weeks ago. Obviously not the best time for tram studies/photographing. A few SL95 (AnsaldoBreda) in traffic. Many buses to replace the trams...
Anyway, here are som shots...

-










-










-










-










-






-






-






-

Hopefully better luck next visit. Maybee some Skodas ???  In September ?? 
Does anyone have some fresh info ??
/Leif


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

LeifSpangberg said:


> Hopefully better luck next visit. Maybee some Skodas ???  In September ??
> Does anyone have some fresh info ??
> /Leif


They looked into renting foreign trams as substitute for SL95s but decided against it. Many SL95s have received temporary repairs and are back in action. About 20 out of 32 SL95s are now active.


----------



## LeifSpangberg (May 17, 2012)

What a pitty...

However. I also like metro-trains. So allow me to share my interests with you, by showing the following videos...

-






-






-






-






-






-

/Leif, Stockholm


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Are the old red trains still in use in Oslo metro?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Falubaz said:


> Are the old red trains still in use in Oslo metro?


No, MX3000 have had monopoly since 2010.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Filipstad will soon be developed as part of the fjordcity-plans. The are will be served by a new tram line. Here are some illustrations of how the planning authorities foresee the planned line (the landowner wants a slightly different line though): 










From the diagonal street crossing the whole masterplan:









The connection with Skillebekk. About here and is also shown to the upper left corner on the overview above.


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

^^Nice. That would be a good place for some highrises.
Any plans for Color Line terminalen?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Northridge said:


> ^^Nice. That would be a good place for some highrises.
> Any plans for Color Line terminalen?


It will still be used by Color line. The overview above show how much development there will be there.

See also here for our separate tread about the project: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1279895

I just wanted to show the public transportation parts of it here.


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

Video from the newly opening of the refurbished Ensjø metro station.
This station is served by line 1, 2, 3 and 4, which makes it quite busy in regards of departures. However, the area have for a long time been dominated by light industry/offices and car dealerships, hence the name bilbyen(car city). Now the area is undergoing huge transformation, so a brighter day for this centrally located part of the city should come. SSC thread about Ensjø

Anyways, here's the video:




Edit: It have turned out really nice I think, but one thing that should be mentioned is that Ruter has developed a new "metro standard" which is an universal design for metro stations. The standard is not followed at Ensjø.

Video of the station before the transformation:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure if it is of any interest, but here are some historic pictures of Oslos (former Kristiania) tram system: 


7084. Christiania. Stortingsbygningen by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


0126. Christiania, Carl Johans Gade by National Library of Norway, on Flickr

The same location as above after an upgrade of both the tram line and the surrounding building mass:

8. Kristiania. Karl Johansgt. by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


101. Akersgaden. Christiania. by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


6747. Kristiania. Drammensveien. by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


22. Kristiania. Akersgaden. by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


419. Solli Plass. Drammensveien. Kristiania. by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


24. Oslo. Drammensveien. by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


564. Kristiania. Kirkeveien by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


Oslo, Parti fra Nybroen, ca 1929 by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


Sjømannsskolen og Ekebergbanen, ca 1941 by National Library of Norway, on Flickr


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Are there plans to replace the trains for regional rail system?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

LtBk said:


> Are there plans to replace the trains for regional rail system?


I don't quite understand the question, but Oslo kinda already has a regional system with its extensive commuter rail system.

If you mean are they getting new rolling stock on the commuter rail - yes these are the new stock.

If you mean for longer distance rail around Oslo, they have new stock that is being delivered currently that are very similar to the Class 75's called "Class 74".


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I was referring to their commuter rail network. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Currently, 42 FLIRT Type 75 have been ordered to be used for expansion and replacing some of the older Type 69s. (There are currently about 80 Type 69 trains.) Deliveries are ongoing untill 2014. 24 FLIRT Type 74 used for regional trains have already been delvired.

BTW, the commuter rail network was changed around last year, so the map in that wikipedia article linked above is outdated.

Here's the current map:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ The style of that map reminds me a lot of the map used by Copenhagen's S-Tog system.









http://www.sharpgis.net/image.axd?picture=Map_trains_cph[1].png


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

IceCheese said:


> Skanska will be building Løren station, along with other works in the Lørenbane-project. Theire job starts June this year, and will be done Oct. 2015.
> 
> Fresh render of the station (Alnabanen to the left):
> 
> ...


More renders. It seems like the nice looking Kristin Jarmund design is no more relevant. 























































It certainly looks dark, gray and depressive. I like the on-surface part of it, but the rest could do with some colors.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

I think it looks magnificient! Will be great in a mix of natural light and different ligthings.


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

Is there two escalators from the platform to ground level?


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, it seems so. They're going pretty deep.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A few pictures of the building of the Kolsås line:



Duesey said:


> A few photos from the progress of Kolsåsbanen.
> 
> One from a nearly complete Haslum Station, which sports no distinguishing features whatsoever:
> 
> ...


From here. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1164065&page=63

We sure love bare concrete in this country ...


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Those pics of Avløs aren't of the station of itself. As far as I understand, it's something to do with the train depot. Avløs station will look similar to Haslum (and most other stations on the line). The only remaining station that will get a more "generous" design is Kolsås, which will get a center platform and roof covering the entire platform.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Planned upgrade of tram stop and rails at CJ Hambroes square in central Oslo. It's expected to be completed in late 2015. 









http://www.bymiljoetaten.oslo.kommune.no/prosjekter/gate_og_vei/article236872-55741.html

Today: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=cj+ha...coORHIyPUQd-hXJVqBwlhg&cbp=12,194.18,,0,-8.24


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed upgrade of the tram line and general infrastructure down Kongsveien (the kings road) going from the Ekeberg hill and down to the downtown. There is quite limited space in the lower half of this road and there is therefore a proposal to lead the tramline through a tunnel in the hillside. 

Cool render:









Proposed plan (only in Norwegian): https://docs.google.com/viewer?doce...ter/Prosjekter/Planprogram for Kongsveien.pdf

Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Kongs...747&oq=kongsv&t=h&hnear=Kongsveien,+Oslo&z=18


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

Galro said:


> Planned upgrade of tram stop and rails at CJ Hambroes square in central Oslo. It's expected to be completed in late 2015.
> 
> http://www.bymiljoetaten.oslo.kommune.no/prosjekter/gate_og_vei/article236872-55741.html
> 
> Today: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=cj+ha...coORHIyPUQd-hXJVqBwlhg&cbp=12,194.18,,0,-8.24


Thanks for sharing.

It looks very nice with both stops infront og tinghuset, so it would be nice if they could build it like that.
I also wonder what happened to the stop at Prof. Aschehouss plass? IIRC they have changed it back and forth a while ago. The new stop is not very appellering or functional IMO.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A very small render of possible tram route through Myntegata as part of the Fjordtrikken-project (I believe this is a alternative to the proposed route around Akershus fortress). I thought the renders looked rather interesting, but I haven't found it in any larger sizes. Have anyone else seen it in a larger format?


----------



## Duesey (Feb 11, 2013)

Galro said:


> Proposed upgrade of the tram line and general infrastructure down Kongsveien (the kings road) going from the Ekeberg hill and down to the downtown. There is quite limited space in the lower half of this road and there is therefore a proposal to lead the tramline through a tunnel in the hillside.
> (snip)


Sorry to be nitpicky here, but in the very same report you linked to, the tunnel was turned down, in favour of cutting the mountainside. The tunnel options were not only expensive, but the view of the city from the tram when it climbs and descends, is unique, and was considered an important reason to keep the line in the open.

They've yet to decide just how much they're going to cut, though. (Alternatives 6A or 6B)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Duesey said:


> Sorry to be nitpicky here, but in the very same report you linked to, the tunnel was turned down, in favour of cutting the mountainside. The tunnel options were not only expensive, but the view of the city from the tram when it climbs and descends, is unique, and was considered an important reason to keep the line in the open.
> 
> They've yet to decide just how much they're going to cut, though. (Alternatives 6A or 6B)


You are apparently right. I didn't really read the report before posting.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The conservatives (Høyre) have said that they will give 50% of funds required for some public transportation projects in the largest Norwegian cities if they win the next general election on 9 September this year. The projects which are of interest to us in Oslo are a new metro tunnel through central Oslo and the planned Fornebuline. Their proposal otherwise includes further extension of the Bybane in Bergen, a light rail line in the Stavanger region and none-specified public transportation solutions in Trondheim. 

The progress party, which will most likely form a coalition with conservatives, are not in complete agreement on these matters and will probably prefer to favor cars over public transportation. Personally I'm just happy that these matters have become part of the election campaign as it is certainly needed and it provides a break from the usual blabbel about more funds to school, the elderly and everything else without any concrete solution on how do to it, like these election campaigns usually consist of. :cheers:

http://www.bygg.no/2013/07/110210.0


----------



## vraem (Oct 30, 2012)

norway the most developed country in the world and has these trains type as old, hopefully soon change already this country should have a lot of money to make


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

What trains are you referring to?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

There are plans to widen the current tram line at Sæter, Nordstrand in suburban Oslo. Currently it is a single track at the spot where it passes above a road - the plan is to widen it to two tracks to align it with the rest of the line.

http://dittoslo.no/forbruker/bil-og-trafikk/na-blir-det-dobbeltspor-for-trikken-pa-seter-1.8140237

Today: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Sæter...16113,57.084961&oq=sæter&t=h&hnear=Sæter&z=20


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New tram tracks being laid in Dronning Eufemias gate:


















Oslo i forandring


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Will Oslo Central station have new entrance to this new district?


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

dan72 said:


> Why do they have the ugly walls along the line


Plus it seems that power current run by third rail which is on the ground. In that case you HAVE to have fence running along the line.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

The Kolsås line opened to traffic yesterday. A few more pics:

Let's hope the clocks are not indicative of the reliability of the line:




































source: http://www.bygg.no/article/1211615?image=dp-image55740-1211617


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Lots of concrete at Hauger station:










Some trees:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

This brutalist open concrete pit is not really to my liking. Reminds me of the stations along the Orange Line in Boston, such as Ruggles.










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32789657


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> This brutalist open concrete pit is not really to my liking. Reminds me of the stations along the Orange Line in Boston, such as Ruggles.


I'm not a fan of all the concrete myself, but at least it has _some_ esthetic qualities to soften things up, unlike that example from Boston which appears to have no redeeming qualities.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

Another Løren-line milestone was reached today when breaktrough was made. A small ceremony marked the occation. 

The Løren-line is still on route, planned to be opened spring 2016.

Future station hall at Løren:









Link to article with video from final blast: http://www.osloby.no/nyheter/Na-er-Lorenbanetunnelen-faktisk-blitt-en-tunnel-7781604.html


Here's a render of how the station hall eventually will turn out:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^And video about that:


----------



## MKA123 (Dec 2, 2010)

IceCheese said:


> Another Løren-line milestone was reached today when breaktrough was made. A small ceremony marked the occation.
> 
> The Løren-line is still on route, planned to be opened spring 2016.
> 
> ...


Is that render really authentic? I don't really like it, to be honest - I think these renders are much better: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32071716&postcount=1122


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, it is a genuine render from the PT-company. Remind you Løren T will have two exits, the main entrance towards Peter Møllers vei (shown in your older render) + one smaller towards an unnamed housing street that is the one shown in my render above.
How the whole station apperance will be is not quite clear, but the Kristin Jarmund plan is still on board to my knowledge.


Some techincal renders from 2010: 


Ingenioren said:


> A few illustrations from the location of entrances to Løren station, according to the proposal construction could start in 2013, and first train would leave the station in 2016... hno: (The building marked in red is the U/C Lørenhagen project, if that helps your orientation


----------



## Stadiums (Nov 29, 2013)

*S-train*



MKA123 said:


> Is that render really authentic? I don't really like it, to be honest - I think these renders are much better: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32071716&postcount=1122


Here is a new proposal to give Oslo more tunnel capacity through the city centre. Both trains and metros needs more capacity to have high enough frequency.

The proposal is to build a hybrid like in Copenhagen, Paris and Berlin with a S-train in a tunnel through the city centre. This s-train will have many transfer station with metros and regional trains.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

^^

Out of those alternatives I think alternative 1 is the most intereresting. Alternatives 2 and 3 will parallel existing (and planned) metro lines, while alternative 1 will give new areas of the city such as Ullevål and Sagene/Bjølsen rapid transit access both to the city center and Økern, Groruddalen (and possibly Lillestrøm?). The Ulllevål and Sagene areas are now served by slow trams and city buses. 

With alternative 1 it looks like they intend to utilize the already existing Alnabanen (Sinsen/Grefsen-Alnabru), which is currently only used by freight trains.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

The above mentioned proposal is just one of several. Ruter, Jernbaneverket and Statens vegvesen have been looking at ways of developing public transport in Oslo and have narrowed it down to four "concepts". There are variations within each concept. They will be submitting a final recommendation to the Ministry of transport in May.

Concept 1 will have no new T-bane or mainline rail tunnels, but instead develops the tram and bus system. A couple of bus lines replaced by tram, new bus terminals and dedicated lanes/streets. It appears that they have only included this proposal because the Ministry of Transport specifically asked for it.










Concept 2 will build new T-bane tunnels in the city center but no new tunnels for commuter/regional trains. This particular proposal is well known by now:










Here is another concept 2 alternative with two new lines drawn in: One Tøyen-Nybrua-St.Olavs plass-Nationaltheatret-Frogner-Majorstuen and one line further North via Grünerløkka and Bislett.










Concept 3 is the T-bane and S-bane concept (as posted by Stadiums above). In this map a new east-west railway tunnel is also drawn in blue.










Another variation of concept 3:










Concept 4 will have new T-bane and new railway tunnel for commuter and regional trains:









http://www.tu.no/samferdsel/2015/01/30/her-er-de-fire-alternativene-til-ny-kollektivlosning-i-oslo


----------



## Verji (Nov 17, 2014)

The first variation of concept 3 is definitely my favorite. The areas inside the T-bane ring need more high capacity public transport.


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Verji said:


> The first variation of concept 3 is definitely my favorite. The areas inside the T-bane ring need more high capacity public transport.


I 100 % agree!
We desperately need higher capacity rail running public transportation in the area between the city center and Ringen. Articulated buses don't cope with the demand anymore.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Verji said:


> The first variation of concept 3 is definitely my favorite. The areas inside the T-bane ring need more high capacity public transport.


I don't like the T-bane solution for that one since some lines will lose direct access to the city center. I'd prefer the second T-bane/S-bane alternative.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

On a number of occasions this winter, T-bane train horns have got stuck, with the driver helpless to turn them off (it requires tech assistance). So trains have on several occasions gone on for several km with horns blasting. Here's a video from Grønland station with a horn blaring non-stop.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, that's annoying. The drivers will have PTSD by the time they finish their route!


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

As i undestood this, all boils down to that they can't have ear protection for the drivers(don't ask me why). They are able to shut it off themselves, but since it's so loud they can't do it.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

Current status for getting a new signaling system on the metro: http://www.sporveien.com/ikbViewer/Content/2538120/Information - CBTC in Oslo - 2015-02-25.pdf


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

March update on Loren Line:


----------



## Fatfield (Jul 26, 2010)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before, but Oslo is set to ban cars in the city centre by 2019.

http://news.sky.com/story/1572332/oslo-set-to-ban-cars-in-city-centre-by-2019


----------



## Stadiums (Nov 29, 2013)

*New plan after KVU*

First metro tunnel then integrate the metro tunnel with a s-train tunnel


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

The local line between Lysaker and Sandvika reopened today, serving the Stabekk, Høvik and Blommenholm stations. All stations will be served by line L1 (Lillestrøm-Asker/Spikkestad) as before. Additionally, lines L2 (Ski) and L21 (Moss) have been extended from Skøyen and terminate at Stabekk, which means Stabekk gets 7 trains per hour (off peak).

Høvik station. The three middle tracks will be used for reversing L2 and L21 trains and obviously will not be accessible for passengers.









Høvik station. The station received an award for the use of lighting.



























Stabekk station has been rebuilt:









Blommenholm station has not received any significant upgrades:









Source:http://www.budstikka.no/bildeserier/her-har-du-de-nye-stasjonene/g/5-55-212315


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Rolling stock-wise, some changes also come into effect today as NSB receive more new Stadler FLIRT trains. Line L1 moves from a mix of type 69s and 72s to all 72s. Line L21 moves from 72s to FLIRT type 75s (except a few rush hour trains). Line L2 will get double length 69s (6 cars) at all hours. 

Type 69 and 72 on line L1:
NSB Type 69 and 72 by Aleksander Kjær Steig, on Flickr

FLIRT type 75 at Skøyen station:
Nwy_0615_07 by St_Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

Are any 69s taken out of service or are they all going to be used to increase capacity?


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Swede said:


> Are any 69s taken out of service or are they all going to be used to increase capacity?


 A lot of the oldest A- and B-series 69s have been retired and scrapped. These were built in the early 70s. The C-series (built late 70s) received a major upgrade some years ago and will be retained for a number of years. As will the D-series (built early/mid 80s to early 90s). The oldest D-series trains will get a minor upgrade, but as I understand these will be used in the Bergen area.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

^^They are a great capacity. I've seen them hook three sets together for 9 car trains on somr occations. That'll leave room for 900 seated passengers, and the possibility for 500+ standing passengers.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

AmiDelf said:


> You have to remember that Oslo only got 560 000 too. In rush hours in weekdays 07 to 09 and 15 to 18 the metro needs double trainsets, but on other times it doesn't need it. Just try to take the metro at 12 or around 23 in the evening or on Saturday and Sunday mornings.
> 
> Also. Oslo have all of its shopping malls and more closed on Sundays. So that's why they choose it. Hope this helps


The catchment area for public transport is far larger than that 560,000, you have to include the Greater Olso Region who are also part of the transport network and that gives you 1,3 million people, which puts size and scope of the network into perspective.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

^^That post is 7 years old. We're actually about 660 000 now


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

^^ My point is still valid even with 660,000 people, the network serves far more than central Oslo, hence it's size.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Altough the whole metro network is withinn Oslo + Bærum municipal limits.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

Off course, Oslo metro wouldn't get >300,000 daily riderships from Oslo's innh. alone.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Ingenioren said:


> Altough the whole metro network is withinn Oslo + Bærum municipal limits.


It would be interesting to know how many people who come into Oslo from Greater Oslo use the metro network.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

With the opening of Loren station in April, T-bane have a new metro map:










Number of lines reduced to 5, line 5 will travel around the southern part of loop twice, line 4 will serve Loren station and terminate at Vestli station, line 1 will terminate at Bergkrystallen station during rush hours, instead of Ellingsrudеsen station. Line 2 will operate between Osteras and Ellingsrudеsen, Line 3 - between Kolsas and Mortensrud


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Is this the world's first loop-de-loop in a metro system?

http://transitmap.net/post/140690995475/oslo-2016

I've never seen something quite like this, where a whole bunch of stations are repeated. Although line 1 in Naples has a neat self-loop.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Plus is there any sign to tell the passenegers if the train is going to make a loop (via Storo) or heading straight to Sognsvann.


----------



## Amexpat (Jan 30, 2014)

Falubaz said:


> Plus is there any sign to tell the passenegers if the train is going to make a loop (via Storo) or heading straight to Sognsvann.


I would think that boards at the stations and the train itself would either say Sognsvann or Ringen. The sign on the train would change at some point. So, for the first loop coming from Grorud , it would say Ringen until perhaps Nydalen and then switch to Sognsvann. They do something similar with the current 4/6 line change.

Personally, I think this is a big improvement. The map is certainly clearer with only 5 lines and the old 4/6 was confusing for visitors.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

They won't use "Ringen" any more. Instead they'll say "over Storo", according to an article in Aftenposten.


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Is this the world's first loop-de-loop in a metro system?
> 
> http://transitmap.net/post/140690995475/oslo-2016
> 
> I've never seen something quite like this, where a whole bunch of stations are repeated. Although line 1 in Naples has a neat self-loop.


Madrid Cercanias C7 line has a similar layout, passing twice through the city center from Atocha to Chamartin. Since the terminus was moved from Chamartin to Fuente de la Mora the signage is a little bit clearer.

Nevertheless it is still confusing, especially because the Cercanias map sports some terrible topological deformations, it is often quite difficult to choose which way to go and catch the right train.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Heh, yes each redesign adds another loop. First we got a loop and then a loop-de-loop. I accept the argument that the current set-up optimises the use of one sparse resource (metro trains). It clearly doesn't optimise the use of another sparse resource (the Central Tunnel). 

Speaking of which, I believe this is the current recommended proposal/wish for Oslo 2040 (orange), included "S-bane" (local train extensions) in red, regional trains in dark blue and tram lines in light blue, regional buses in green. 










In earlier proposals the Fornebu line was planned as perpendicular to the Central Tunnel at Majorstuen, here it is another branch of the Røa/Østerås lines. 

I can see the arguments for that too, but then Majorstuen would be the bottleneck instead of the Central Tunnel (unless Majorstuen got four tracks and three platforms). In any case a shunt along Frøen would mean that we could have a line Fornebu-Vestli not passing the Central Tunnel or the two proposed tunnels, with a route similar to today's 31 and 20 buses.

I'd also think that if the network were like this in 2040 there would be significant interest in a metro tunnel Økern-Bryn for 2050.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

^^New Majorstuen is currently planned with 4 tracks, but two platforms. There will be two different levels, connected under today's Vinkelplassen/Valkyriens plass.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...s-bids-for-87-low-floor-lrvs.html?channel=526
> 
> *Oslo invites bids for 87 low-floor LRVs*
> Friday, March 18, 2016
> ...


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

The Løren connection opens tomorrow. Invitation video from Sporveien:


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

^^ Pictures a few days before from Aftenposten, which makes the point that Løren is the first new metro station since Sinsen:











http://www.osloby.no/nyheter/Sondag...orste-nye-T-banestasjon-pa-ti-ar-8414194.html


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Løren metro station and line opened today, as the first new ones in Oslo in 10 years.


----------



## Mathias Olsen (Jun 6, 2016)

IceCheese said:


> Firstly, you can't base the Oslo metro only on the inhabitants of Oslo city, which is just an archaic construction for administration. 350.000 of daily ridership didn't spur from the local population alone. Mind you also, that about 1/8th of the metro network lies in Bærum municipality, meaning the metro of Oslo proper is 74.3 km (your calculation; density 0.113, including Bærum it would be 0.108)).


It is a indeed a simple measurement, however it gives a onedimensional impression of the size of the metronetwork compared with the city population. I am open for a suggestion from your site for a more advanced quantitative method. The measurement proposed by me was to support the claim on Wikipedia that Oslo has the world's most extensive metro per resident.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oslo



IceCheese said:


> Secondly, you can't just make an unbased statement, find one example to verify it, and then say it's everyone else's "job" to prove you wrong. That's not how a debate works.


Ever heard about falsification for logical analysis? When you have found one error in a hypthesis the complete hypothesis is invalid. Google it op or ask someone.



IceCheese said:


> For the "proof", there are both cities with greater coverage than Oslo compared to it's population (Rotterdam 0.126, Bilbao 0.125, San Sebastián 0.114) , and there are cities planning a greater network (like Stockholm). There are also cities with similar or smaller networks with A LOT lower ridership (Tyne & Wear, 74.5 km network, 40 mio ridership). Oslo metro is a success, whether you like it or not.
> (note that all of these numbers are based on city populations, and the comparison therefor is nonsensical)


Ever been on the Rotterdam metro? You will find out that there are 3 long lines in the network that are defacto tram lines. The line to The Hague is a railroad with trams, called Randstadrail, a regional tram/light train, not grade separated. We can skip >25 km from your Rotterdam metro.
Bilbao is an extreme example with a small city of 345 141, while agglomeration has 950 155. It is a regional metro network, not a metronetwork dedicated for the city of Bilbao. San Sebastián: the same as Bilbao. City population is only 186,095, too small to justify a metro. It is a metro for the Donostialdea area.

For me a metro is a good transport system in an inner city. I use it in old innercities where it is hard to travel by car. I park my car in a suburb and travel by metro. But it is a different situation when public transport is forced to be the only way of transport in a city.


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

Case is developing for the new "Fellestunnel" for Oslo T-bane. Seems they've moved the stations on the eastern branch, replacing Hammersborg with Youngstorget and Olaf Ryes plass with Nybrua.
The article also mentions a long and messy construction period for the city with multiple digging sites in the inner city, including Bislett, Trondheimsveien and Tøyen; maybe Jernbanetorget.


The "Pretzel":



Link to article: http://www.aftenposten.no/osloby/Slik-vil-en-ny-T-banetunnel-prege-Oslo-mens-den-bygges-213652b.html


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ That would be good!


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

The eastern entrance to Nydalen Metro finally reopened yesterday, after opening being postponed 3 months from April 1 via April 30 to June 30. 
It has been closed since September, undergoing major reconstruction. Three new escalators has been installed, up from the previous two, a new entrance has been created and, gone is the «Tunnel of light».


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

IceCheese said:


> Case is developing for the new "Fellestunnel" for Oslo T-bane. Seems they've moved the stations on the eastern branch, replacing Hammersborg with Youngstorget and Olaf Ryes plass with Nybrua.


A good move, I think. The vast majority using these lines will still be going to the city center, not Grunerløkka. Having the line go further north would be too much of a detour, and be an inconvenience to most riders. This plan seems like a reasonable compromise were new neighborhoods get metro access, whilst not increasing the travel time too much for current users.

The station placements seem to indicate that they're considering shallow stations where feasible. I hope this is the case. It will mean a lot for the success of these stations. If it takes several minutes just to get from street level to the platforms, many will use other alternatives, especially for shorter trips.


----------



## coolstuff (Jul 22, 2016)

Registered_User said:


> The eastern entrance to Nydalen Metro finally reopened yesterday ... a new entrance has been created and, gone is the «Tunnel of light».


I know tastes differ, but to me the ceiling reminds me to destruction in a war. Anyone here who can explain why they selected this design and with what kind of motive?


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

coolstuff said:


> I know tastes differ, but to me the ceiling reminds me to destruction in a war. Anyone here who can explain why they selected this design and with what kind of motive?


"Tunnel of light" was replaced due to high maintenance and an urge to open up the station for more natural light.

About the new installation, this is from the jury selection:



> Med sitt kraftfulle og vitale formspråk, i spennet mellom "vilt og vakkert", vil verket bli et spektakulært og interessant supplement til stasjonens arkitektur samtidig som det vil fremstå med en sterk og klar, egen identitet.


In English, it's chosen for being "wild and beautiful", for it's connection to the otherwise simplistic architecture of Nydalen stn and for having a strong identity.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Oslo plans major tram expansion*

Norway’s capital, intent on getting residents out of their cars and riding public transport instead, plans to spend NOK 10 billion over the next eight years to upgrade and expand the city’s tram system[...]


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Great work oslo


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Six suppliers have been pre-qualified in the procurement of 87 new trams:

Alstom (Alstom Transport Norway, Alstom Transport S.A, Alstom Transporte S.A.).

CAF (Construcciones y Auixiliar de Ferrocarriles SA).

Oslo Consortium (Bombardier Transportation Norway AS, Vossloh Kiepe GmbH).

Skoda (Skoda Transportation AS).

Stadler (Stadler Pankow GmbH).

The Consortium of Siemens AG and Siemens AS (Siemens AS, Siemens AG).


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Alstom, CAF or the Consortium with Bombardier sound pretty good to me.


----------



## Duesey (Feb 11, 2013)

They all sound good to me. Stadler (NSB type 74, 75, Bergen Light Rail) has long-since proven itself, but I have a sneaky suspicion that the Variobahn will have trouble with Oslos more challenging infrastructure - there are dips, twists and turns that requires quite a bit of flexing to manouver through, and the Bergen-variant won't cut it "as is", if that's what they are offering.

I'm also hoping that the Ansaldos will be the first to go. They are just awful, compared to what a tram can be.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Alstom has absolutely no chance also what the hell are they even offering, their rigid bogie with 25 meter radius citadis? hahaha


----------



## Maadeuurija (Nov 14, 2010)

Duesey said:


> They all sound good to me. Stadler (NSB type 74, 75, Bergen Light Rail) has long-since proven itself, but I have a sneaky suspicion that the Variobahn will have trouble with Oslos more challenging infrastructure - there are dips, twists and turns that requires quite a bit of flexing to manouver through, and the Bergen-variant won't cut it "as is", if that's what they are offering.
> 
> I'm also hoping that the Ansaldos will be the first to go. They are just awful, compared to what a tram can be.


Stadler could offer their Tango as they did in Tallinn... but CAF is also a good option with their Urbos AXL running in Stockholm and Tallinn


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Duesey said:


> I'm also hoping that the Ansaldos will be the first to go. They are just awful, compared to what a tram can be.


Being the newest, they'll be the last to go. Since the new trams will not be allowed on to T-bane network to go to Bekkestua, they're considering retaining some of the SL95s for this purpose, for the longer term.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> Alstom, CAF or the Consortium with Bombardier sound pretty good to me.


They should all be decent, I have no experience with Siemens, but Stadler and Škoda have made good trams recently. I guess that's what 20 years of experience and the fall of AnsaldoBreda does. 

Another decade or so and there should be some good Chinese competitors as well.


----------



## Yak79 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tramwayman said:


> Alstom has absolutely no chance also what the hell are they even offering, their rigid bogie with 25 meter radius citadis? hahaha


A devoted hater like you, who are so zealous in bothering delighting us with your fierce badmouthing posts whenever Alstom is (or could be) mentioned, really should master the knowledge about the object of his contempt; and yet, it'd appear you're ignoring the existence of the _Ixège_ bogie (and other Alstom products, as well) implemented on X05 tramway series. Unlike its “classical” precedent _Arpège_, which is a _pseudo-_bogie or truck, it's a real bogie with also a pivoting motor edition (two level rubber suspensions, connected to carbody by bolster with slewing ring).
It might be the worst bogie ever manufactured (in your opinion, at least, for sure), but you can't say anymore they have only rigid/fixed “bogies” to offer.

For references,
the official _2015 bogie catalogue_ from Alstom, with drawings of the non-pivoting variant* of Ixège motor bogie (pag. 7);
an interesting paper from Czech professor J. Kolář, with drawings of the pivoting variant of Ixège motor bogie (pag.14).


* elicoidal springs as secondary suspension, connected to carbody by rods.


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going to miss SL79..









The ansaldos, not so much. 

Bombardier (Flexity classic/Outlook) and Siemens (avenio) seem to have models that would look good in the light blue livery. There are many to choose between, so I'm hopeful they will find someting that works this time and looks good as well. Im skeptical about Stadler after the problems they had in Munich and the variobahn model also had problems in Helsinki before Stadler purchased the design.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Yak79 said:


> A devoted hater like you, who are so zealous in bothering delighting us with your fierce badmouthing posts whenever Alstom is (or could be) mentioned, really should master the knowledge about the object of his contempt; and yet, it'd appear you're ignoring the existence of the _Ixège_ bogie (and other Alstom products, as well) implemented on X05 tramway series. Unlike its “classical” precedent _Arpège_, which is a _pseudo-_bogie or truck, it's a real bogie with also a pivoting motor edition (two level rubber suspensions, connected to carbody by bolster with slewing ring).
> It might be the worst bogie ever manufactured (in your opinion, at least, for sure), but you can't say anymore they have only rigid/fixed “bogies” to offer.
> 
> For references,
> ...


I am aware of anything that is tram market be sure with that. Have talked with Alstom representatives as well as Systra so I know perfectly how RIGID and OBSOLETE their tramways are, they clearly said that minus 25 meter radii for trams is a problem and in my city we should consider only building trams there where there is no less then 25 meters in a curve. When our transportation company said that their would be an open concurs on buying the best option, they got mad and it was clear that it was unpleasant for them to hear that. They started to talk about Translohr horrible thing when we mentioned curves less then 25 meters at least 18 meters and inclines up to 11%. SO there it is, ALSTOM does not want or can not make any other thing then this CITADIS rubbish. And when they see difficulties they just offer Translohr like if they are the only manufacturer of trams in the world. SO pleas do not come and tell me what Alstom is and what they can. They produce what they produce and their trams can work only on exclusively build trams system for their trams. Why they do not change bodie or any other thing I do not care I am not interested, I care what my city needs and this Alstom can not fullfill clearly. That is why when I rarely see that Alstom wants to take part in some open concrus over existing tramay network is just funny and stupid. Only city they won was Rotterdam and they regret buying this citadis 302 trams, the track destroyer.

I know very well Ixege bogie, and again it is not full pivoting bogie, pivoting on some minor degree does not really give anything, turning radius for X05 trams is the same as for other models 25 meter. 

You know better then me that Alstom has no chance for winning this contract with citadis trams. Alstom does not offer any kind of change that is there problem. While Bombardier, CAF or Skoda offer various body changes if necessary.


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Who is that stupid and wants to build up a complete new network with radii less than 25 m? Welcome to Georgia.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

metr0p0litain said:


> Who is that stupid and wants to build up a complete new network with radii less than 25 m? Welcome to Georgia.


Germans are stupid then ok  :nuts:

There are certain technical requirements which Alstom can not fulfill and argue, if they can not fulfill then we just say good buy.

1524mm gauge (to link it with the railway in the future for tram train operation to nearing cities)
2.65m wide cars.
minimal curve radii 18 meters.
maximum gradient 11%.

Systra with Alstom offer:
Project exclusively for Citadis trams 2,40 m wide cars, with 25 meter radii (because of that tram line alignment must be changed and rerouted on nearing central streets taking more lanes from cars instead of historic pedestrianized street, where historical line was running). 1435 mm wide gauge, so for tram train extra track in the future, APS in center (which we do not want, just batteries would go nice), the conclusion is to say good buy to Alstom. They offer APS to tie us with their patent technology so we can not buy any other trams from any other supplier in the future, they thought we here do not know anything about tramway systems and technologies in the world and just stupid people sitting here and fulfilling what Alstom wants and conducts us to do.


----------



## Duesey (Feb 11, 2013)

suburbicide said:


> Being the newest, they'll be the last to go. Since the new trams will not be allowed on to T-bane network to go to Bekkestua, they're considering retaining some of the SL95s for this purpose, for the longer term.


Really? Last I've heard they were more expensive in service than the Duewags, and that they are really, _really_ keen on getting rid of them. I understand the point of keeping tram-services to Bekkestua on line 13, though.


----------



## Yak79 (Nov 28, 2013)

Tramwayman said:


> I am aware of anything that is tram market be sure with that. Have talked with Alstom representatives as well as Systra so I know perfectly how RIGID and OBSOLETE their tramways are, they clearly said that minus 25 meter radii for trams is a problem and in my city we should consider only building trams there where there is no less then 25 meters in a curve. When our transportation company said that their would be an open concurs on buying the best option, they got mad and it was clear that it was unpleasant for them to hear that. They started to talk about Translohr horrible thing when we mentioned curves less then 25 meters at least 18 meters and inclines up to 11%. SO there it is, ALSTOM does not want or can not make any other thing then this CITADIS rubbish. And when they see difficulties they just offer Translohr like if they are the only manufacturer of trams in the world. SO pleas do not come and tell me what Alstom is and what they can. They produce what they produce and their trams can work only on exclusively build trams system for their trams. Why they do not change bodie or any other thing I do not care I am not interested, I care what my city needs and this Alstom can not fullfill clearly. That is why when I rarely see that Alstom wants to take part in some open concrus over existing tramay network is just funny and stupid. Only city they won was Rotterdam and they regret buying this citadis 302 trams, the track destroyer.
> 
> I know very well Ixege bogie, and again it is not full pivoting bogie, pivoting on some minor degree does not really give anything, turning radius for X05 trams is the same as for other models 25 meter.
> 
> You know better then me that Alstom has no chance for winning this contract with citadis trams. Alstom does not offer any kind of change that is there problem. While Bombardier, CAF or Skoda offer various body changes if necessary.


Instead of making the braggart, you should take in some account that hearsay counts less than factual evidence and documents: even under a _bona fide_ anknowledgment (wich I concede you without any difficult), in an oral communication something can easily go missing or be misunderstood.

Wathsoever they may have told you:


 The relationship between modern low-floor tramcars and legacy tramway systems (and more generally, with demanding track geometry) is *inherently* stormy, due to the mechanical concept and rigid dynamic beaviour of these kind of vehicle (cd. _multiarticulated_). It's a fact that leaves aside who the manufacturer was: almost every city buyed those models for its preexisting networks has experienced some share of tribulations (track wear, structural weakness, uncomfortable running, noise, etc.). It's something concerning also (but not only) Citadis since they're 100% low-floor, and not because Alstom's products being _obsolete_ or particulary _rigid_¹.
Until recently, the only way to overcome this was opting for a partially low-floor configuration with conventional bogies, at least for the end elements: a solution not offered by Alstom (due to its own commercial reasons, until proven otherwise), therefore usually they don't partecipate to some tenders - at least, when the _partial low-floor_ is explicitly requested or not strictly ruled out.


Also in Rotterdam, those trams you are speaking about have the Corège “bogie” (see Alstom catalogue, pag. 5), a direct derivative from the _Arpège_ one, i.e a typical solution for 100% low-floor aka _multiarticulated_ vehicles : they're _track destroyer_ just like all the tram in their class are, more or less.


The presence of a bolster with slewing ring mean a bogie can actually rotate, therefore it's really pivoting. When you speak about _some minor degree_, it's either:
- a mixup with the non-pivoting variant of _Ixège_ (which has actually only a limited rotation degree relative to the carbody);
- some geometrical constraint of the carbody itself restricting the bogie rotation angle.
Anyway, the freedom of bogies is only one of the parameters that affect the minimum radius in a tramcar.
Quite a lot of thing you seem to ignore/misunderstand, for someone who claim to be _aware of everything_!




Tramwayman said:


> ...
> There are certain technical requirements which Alstom can not fulfill and argue, if they can not fulfill then we just say good buy.
> 
> 1524mm gauge (to link it with the railway in the future for tram train operation to nearing cities)
> ...


What Alstom was then willing to offer is one thing, what Alstom can actually fulfill is quite another:
- Alstom (in joint-venture with its partner TMH) has built four tramcars, based on Citadis platform² for the 1524 mm St. Petersburg network (cfr. here);
- Alstom X05 longer models have both 2,40 and 2,65 m width as off-the-shelf version (see official X05 brochure), which means also the 24 m long 205 vehicle could virtually be build so wide since the series is modular;
- 18 m radius curves are challenging (on the edge of the “out of question”) for any 100% low-floor modern tram, and moreover something rare even in a legacy network (outside the depot);
- an 11% gradient ascending slope is impossible to negotiate for any standard modern tram, only a custom-made fully adherent vehicle with more powerful motorization (like the Bombardier _Mountainrunner_ for Linz) can do it; something that virtually also Alstom could develop, if they wanted.

Given that they have in hand a product (Translohr) that can achieve the last two severe requirements as it is, without any further R&D, I find perfectly logical they tried to place it, even insisting, instead of assuming the risks of a tailor-made model (which in any case would have been both more expensive for buyer and less profitable for the seller). Plus, after your glorious goodbye³ to Alstom, the Tbilisi tram project is AFAIK at the standstill yet: maybe because (among other reasons) there isn't exactly a crowd of manufacturers eager to fulfill your city requirements?

Since municipal authorities weren't satisfied by Alstom and Systra, they did well in getting rid of them, but nevertheless the assigned requirements are severe and certainly quite uncommon: is this peculiarity, rather than a supposed unsuitability on the Alstom side, that _made_ the case. 


¹ misrepresenting this, without regard about technical evaluations, means only being biased against a particular brand;
² with another model of pivoting bogie, _Ipomos_ (see Alstom catalogue, pag. 6);
³ and not _good buy_ (which, in this context, mean somewhat the right opposite);

PS. There's a lot of thing I'm unaware of, I not understand well or I make mistake about, maybe in this post too, but I'm an humble enthusiast (moreover, a mere human being) and I never claimed of knowing everything.
Plus, my deepest apologies to the other forumers for this clearly OT _excursus_.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Yak79 said:


> Instead of making the braggart, you should take in some account that hearsay counts less than factual evidence and documents: even under a _bona fide_ anknowledgment (wich I concede you without any difficult), in an oral communication something can easily go missing or be misunderstood.
> 
> Wathsoever they may have told you:
> 
> ...


First of all Alstom and Systra biggest problem here was that when thay tell you TRAMS ARE IMPOSSIBLE TO MAKE THIS AND THAT, they judge all the trams according to what they produce, if they does not produce something then TRAMS DON T DO THAT, trams do not negotiate 18 meter curves, they do not accend 11% inclines, etc. So they kinda demonised tram at the end in favour of translohr.

Problem with Systra and Alstom is that, even knowing requirmenets they made a project only for citadis trams and only for 2.40m wide carbody. This was quite an unpleasant move, they told us that 18 meter radii and 2.65m wide carbody is impossible (impossible for them they always forget to say). SO they just generally said what the do not or can not do, no one can, which is a big lie and a very non professional move from them, instead of offering solutions and modifications, they say either you build a translohr or you dont have tramway system at all. :lol:

Skoda 15T you know it perfectly, pivoting bogies, jacobs middle bogies, 15 meter minimal radii, any width offering any track gauge offering, and the floor is truly 100% low, not like Alstom one having huge podiums under the seats, as may other manufacturers offer as pseudo 100% low floor.

And of course we placed at least 70% low floor, and pivoting bogies.

There has not been an open concurs yet, because tram project is on stand still cause of political issues, project and will form another government, it changed and the new one does not want to make the same just it is because form another government, well you know opposition parties having their stupid games meanwhile project stands.

Alstom and Systra stood on that what they do not make, no one makes, come on guys lets build translohr, it is quiter, better, ride comfort is better, the last one was the most funny and ironic. :lol: and the guy the representative of Systra, you could just see on his face how mad he was that oh in the municipality they have people which can argue about this terms, they really expected us to say yes on anything, they even started introducing translohr, when we made it clear that there would be only steel wheel tramways system with an option lines as a tram train, (and they still come and offer rubber tire rubbish). More irony from them? 


To lie to municipalities just to sell the rubbish product that no one wants to buy. 

We care what we build in our city and what we pay for, they do not. THat is why group of enthusiasts also encouriged municipality to invite consultants from other countries to work on the tram technical project, some independent german experts engineers who saw the project, said instantly, it is a standart track planning system from Alstom what Systra uses, obsolete catenary system offered from Alstom, single wire system just to look beautifull but expensive in operation, expensive APS systm which no one needs, bad depot track alignement with all dead end tracks. SO the German specialists now have to change all the project, depot design, track alignement in many parts, curves, and widen the profile fro 2.65m wide vehicles. They also sad that 18 meter radii yes is challenging but no problem, pivoting bogies no problem for many manufacturers, 11% inclines yes need full motorisation and strong braking system but again nothing impossible there.

Systra had already problems with some cities, offering STANDARD rubbish as always, like in Riga they offered regauging the network from soviet 1524mm to 1435 and buy Citadis trams hahahahahahahahhaa Riga said a big good bye to them and bought Skoda trams.

The consultant from Systra who worked on this also worked on our project and he tells me that Skoda 15T trams are like tanks and are not 100% low floor and Riga payed such a lot of money in them, and in 2 weeks he went back to Riga cause he lives there and then he texts me in facebook oh I checked Skoda trams and they are 100% low floor I was mistaken sorry. The guy lives there and did not even knew that, how can we even talk about a professionalism of this persons. 

That is why they were not happy when municipality made it clear that there would be an open concurs on making a project and also buying rolling stock.

Systra wanted their project to be the one and only so we would buy either citadis trams cause no other tram passes there, or we make a translohr system.

Lets see what happens when tram project will resume cause there already talks.

I never was a Alstom hater, or Systra hater, but after having this very unpleasant relationship with them I am pretty sure this two are the worst non professionals who a city might invite to build a tram project.

Systra also estimated 25 mln euros per km.

Germans 10 to 12 at most. a big difference-


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

I think, you need a swiss army for your requirements...


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Construction of the 22 km Follo line from Oslo Central Station to the suburb Ski 22 km south of Oslo is well underway. Four TBMs have been assembled midway at Åsland and started boring earlier this month. Outside the access tunnels at Åsland, a 20,000 m2 concrete segment factory with three production lines has been built and started production. The massive construction site at Åsland also consists of crushing plants, conveyors and other auxiliary installations. 

The tunnelling south of Oslo central station has been going on for a year. The inbound Østfoldbane tunnel is almost complete (the section nearest Oslo central station is constructed using drill & blast and drill & split methods.)

Progress near Oslo:









Recent video summarising the project:





Video showing assembly of the TBMs:


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello,

I'm searching for detailed information about the third rail used on the Oslo T-Bane network, something similiar to this drawing with dimensioning:










I would also like to know who is the supplier for the third rail holder. Unfortunately I couldn't figure it out:










As far as I know, Oslo T-Bane uses third rails with STR40-profile. I would be very thankful if somebody can help!


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Found some recent "cab view" videos from the Oslo metro:

Misty ride on Line 1 Frognerseteren-Bergkrystallen: The western branch "Holmenkollen line" is the oldest one of what now comprises the Oslo T-bane. The first section opened in 1898. It's the only part that still has level crossings and short platforms. 






Line 2 Østerås-Ellingsrudåsen






Line 3 Kolsås-Mortensrud. The western (Kolsås) branch was completely rebuilt in recent years. The number of stations was reduced and the line grade separated. Much of the eastern branch got significant upgrades this year, including new tracks and track bed, new platforms and new artwork painted on the stations. 






Line 4 Vestli- Bergkrystallen. Including the most recent station, Løren.






Line 5 Sogsnvann-Vestli, via the "ring line".


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

"Cab view" videos of a couple of Oslo tram lines:

Line 13 Bekkestua- Grefsen. The first two stations this tram runs on metro tracks.






Line 18 Ljabru-Rikshospitalet. Single-track operation for part of this line due to maintenance works.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Some recent pictures from the construction of the Follo line. Alledgedly it's the only tunneling project in Europe with 4 TBMs going. The TBM-bored part is 10 % complete. 























































Sources:
http://www.at.no/anlegg/2017-02-08/Follobanen-10-ferdigboret-25261.html
http://www.bygg.no/article/1303446?image=dp-image89069-1303464


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Well the Copenhagen metro had 5 TBM's at work at one time and 6 in total. 

Now we only have the very last TBM at work before all the drilling is done.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Oslo metro is always an unique style of its layout. Unlike most metro systems, around the world, which are either crisscross, or stand alone line with each other, Oslo’s system is like a bus or tram or suburban train style layout, that is many branches from a main route, with a sharing common route. It currently has 5 lines— Line *1*, *2*, *3*, *4* & *5*— the network is mostly overground. All lines pass through a common tunnel, so it is possible to easily run any line’s train to any line, simply like a suburban train or tram network, although metro routes don’t run in such a way. Due to mostly over-ground, it runs through open valley, hilly area, field, almost like a suburban train. From photos I saw it is wonderful to run a metro rail on a snowy hill, especially in winter. The whole atmosphere is then covered by snow, and tracks, 3rd rail, all was covered by snow, and a journey through a pine forest via metro is completely unimaginable from Kolkata, my city.

Line 2 was partly converted from a suburban rail line (or light rail?) to metro (western section). For this reason on early days there were such metro trains with had both panto-graph and third rail shoe to use on both type of power supply. But it was earlier converted to metro line, and always separated from surface by fencing, and overpasses.

Another very interesting line is line 3. It was also partly converted from a suburban rail (or light rail?) line to metro (western section). Formerly this portion also used overhead wire (because the origin was a suburban rail line), but later it was changed to 3rd rail (to be a standard metro). For this reason on early days there were such metro trains with had both panto-graph and third rail shoe to use on both type of power supply. From Bekkastua to Jar, the metro tracks also used by tram cars. It was possible because both has same gauge. Trams doesn’t stop on metro stations due to tram’s low floor, it some times used as a loop line as tram stops. Similarly metro doesn’t uses tram stops due to high floor and length of car. It directly ignore the tram stops. In this common portion has both 3rd rail and overhead wire, which is used by respectively metro and tram. I never saw such mixed portion anywhere in the world, and in my city Kolkata, it is absolutely a fairly tale.

Line 5 was also partly converted from a suburban rail line (or light rail?) to metro (northern section). For this reason on early days there were such metro trains with had both panto-graph and third rail shoe to use on both type of power supply. But it was earlier converted to metro line, and always separated from surface by fencing, and overpasses. This is also an interesting line, because it completely encircle the city center circular metro route, both clock wise and anticlockwise route. I think this is the best and busiest route of the entire metro system. It is also shared with line 4 continues its journey towards Vestli, but the difference is line 4 uses Loren, and line 5 uses Hasle.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

It's planned to stop running trams on the tram-metro section of Kolsåsbanen, in 2024 the trams will terminate at Øraker. There is 400m distance between Øraker and Bjørnsletta metro station so transfer will not be ideal..


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Line 2 was partly converted from a suburban rail line (or light rail?) to metro (western section). For this reason on early days there were such metro trains with had both panto-graph and third rail shoe to use on both type of power supply. B


I don't think what is now line 2 (western terminus Østerås) and line 5 (north-western terminus Sognsvann) ever had trains that used both pantograph and third rail shoe. 

Prior to the early 90s, there were no east-west through-running trains, all trains terminated at Stortinget station. It was practically two different rail systems. In 1993, the Sognsvann branch was converted to metro standard with third rail and east-west through-runnning was introduced on this line (using the same trains that was used on the eastern network). At this time the section between Stortinget and Majorstuen had both overhead wire and third rail. 

In 1995 the Østerås-branch (line 2) was converted to metro standard with third rail, and east-west through running was introduced. At the same time (or maybe it was a few years later?) they started through-running on line 1 and 3 as well, using trains equipped with both third rail shoe and pantograph. At this point they removed the overhead wire between Stortinget and Frøen/Smestad. Of course, eventually line 1 and 3 were converted to third rail and the entire system is now third rail.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.

1) The running of Oslo metro on outside as a surface metro was happened because line 1 was partly converted from a suburban rail line (or light rail?) to metro (northern section). For this reason on early days there were such metro trains with had both panto-graph and third rail shoe to use on both type of power supply. This is very unique route because the entire northern portion is on surface, and with many level crossings, simply like a suburban rail line or light rail line. Formerly this portion used overhead wire (because the origin was a suburban rail line), but later it was changed to 3rd rail (to be a standard metro) but, level crossings of former suburban rail line and metro with panto-graph remained. For this reason, this line is still not completely segregated, and level crossing gates become closed when a metro train come. The central section is a standard metro with mostly underground section up-to Helsfyr. In peak hours some metro-cars of line 1 continues its journey towards Bergkrystallen, shared with line 4. So I think line 1 is a hybrid line, and the most interesting line of Oslo metro network. Is the section between Frognerseteren and Frøen is fenced? If not I think it is very dangerous for man and animals to suddenly come on metro track and get electrocuted by touching the 3rd rail. Please write some details about the security.

2) I heard on peak hours some trains on line 1 also shared with line 2 and run up-to Ellingsrudåsen. Is it true that line 1 train run on both line 2 and line 4 in peak hours?

3) Line 4 semicircles the city center circular metro line by outside anti-clockwise loop. This is the latest metro link portion of Oslo metro via Loren. I heard the southern portion of line 4 was converted from a light rail line, is it true? Please post some details.

4) I heard about Fornebubanen is a project to build a branch from Majorstuen via Skøyen and Lysaker to the redevelopment area on Fornebu, the area of Oslo's former airport, but I could not find it on any map. Please write some details about this extension with its opening date and a map.

5) Line 2 may be extended from Ellingsrudåsen to Akershus Universitetssykehus, and possibly on to Lillestrøm (Ahusbanen). Please write some details about this extension with its opening date and a map.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

^^
More pictures from the work currently being done between Ensjø and Helsfyr:

Tracks being replaced:










Installing new mats to prevent dripping ground water:










Bolt machine:









Source: https://www.aftenposten.no/osloby/i/5VwnPO/Derfor-er-T-banen-stengt-mellom-Toyen-og-Helsfyr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The city is in, as I understands it, the process of deciding on whether to exam the possibility of building a tram/light rail link from the city center to Helsfyr through Våleranga as part of the Hovinbyen re-development scheme. The line would then meet the planned new Carl Berner-Bryn tram line at Helsfyr.

Hovinbyen is an attempt to urbanize former industrial sites located in the Oslos eastern periphery and grow the inner city into the suburban Groruddalen valley. The city center-Helsfyr stretch used to be serviced by a tram line that was shut down in 1968 after a new metro line was constructed that covered most of the area. So now it might re-appear in an attempt vitalize the district. Another thing that will be examed as part of the planning is whether to put the highway that runs through Helsfyr under a lid and with a local street network on top, similar to how it was done at Løren, in Bjørvika and in Vika for those who are familiar with the city. Oslo Byråd voted in favour of the plan with all that it entails in January this year and the plan is now in the Oslo bystyre for political decisions.

Probably needless to say, but I do hope they eventually to decide to build the tram line through Vålerenga and that the highway will be put underground. It will do so much for that part of the city and open up large opportunities for urban developments. 

A map showing the current situation:









Map of possible future tram line with only a small lid over the metro tracks to the right: 









Map over possible future tram line with a large lid:









Location seen today: 








http://www.ensjo.org/apner-for-trik...en-valerenga-i-strategisk-plan-for-hovinbyen/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The city have now gotten the first composite ties in Norway. They were installed as part of the previously shown metro renovation of Ensjø. They replaced some creosote treated wooden ties that was used on this stretch previously and which will be gradually phased out of use in the metro before 2022. 









https://www.sporveien.com/inter/nyheter#/pressreleases/sporveien-tar-i-bruk-komposittviller-2466819


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The city will buy 70 new electric buses before the summer of 2019. This mean that the total number of electric buses in the city will climb to 76.

https://www.tu.no/artikler/oslo-skal-ha-70-elbusser-i-drift-innen-neste-sommer/434747


----------



## dysharmonica (Dec 3, 2015)

Galro said:


> The city will buy 70 new electric buses before the summer of 2019. This mean that the total number of electric buses in the city will climb to 76.
> 
> https://www.tu.no/artikler/oslo-skal-ha-70-elbusser-i-drift-innen-neste-sommer/434747


Any indication which supplier? 

Copenhagen is moving that way - just signed a deal with Siemens to build charging infrastructure, selecting busses is next -- and I am sure they will look at our Scandi bretheren for references when picking the bus supplier.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ The article don't mention anything who will supply the buses, just which company that will supply the services on behalf of Ruter. I assume that will be subject to a tender at a later date, but I don't know. Oslo is currently using electric buses supplied by Solaris and BYD.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Sporveien have now released their annual report for 2017 which contains some neat data. Sporveien is the company that runs the metro and the tram in Oslo and owns the infrastructure. They also owns the largest bus operator in the city, but more companies compete against them in that field so their numbers only represent a share of the total bus usage.


Number of journeys (in millions).










Some data on metro.
From the left: Travelers, lines, regularity, length traveled in KM, employees, number of trains, time spent traveling, income.









Same data set for the tram.










Metro cost.
Cost per km (orange) versus number of km driven (yellow).









Cost per travel (orange) versus number of travelers (yellow).










Tram cost.
Cost per km (orange) versus number of km driven (yellow).









Cost per travel (orange) versus number of travelers (yellow).










Emission. 








https://epub.artbox.no/sporveien/ar2017/3/#zoom=z


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

The economy of scale seems quite substantial for the metro (not so much for the trams). From 11.50 per journey in 2014 to 8.50 in 2017. Then again there are 118 million passengers relative to 88 million passengers for the same number of train sets (115).


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> Helsfyr metro station is also set for a upgrade. Construction start will be in the Easter of 2018. This a minor upgrade that will focus on better lighting, introducing better "universal design", changing the furniture and installing new art installations.
> 
> https://www.sporveien.com/inter/prosjekter/prosjekt?p_document_id=3131632
> 
> ...


More renderings of the planned upgrade.





































https://mdh.no/project/helsfyr-metro-station-upgrade/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> Renderings of the winning design for the upgrade of Brynseng metro station. Shame about that fence though ...
> 
> 
> The station today:


More and bigger renderings.

















































































https://mdh.no/project/brynseng-metro-station/


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

^^

Some good parts: This will make Brynseng station much more accessible and less of a barrier in the neighborhood. Platform roofs will provide shelter for passengers.

I reserve judgement on the aesthetics.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> There are plans to upgrade the Østensjø metro line between Brynseng and Hellerud. An alternative they are looking into is to lay this stretch underground in order to realign the line to remove the old stretch with speed restrictions.
> 
> Today. The line is tucked into the hillside.
> 
> ...


Apparently the purple line with the longest tunnel how now become the preferred alternative according to a post by IceCheese in the local forum.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

More information about the new train and metro projects the city will likely seen in the next decades (estimated completion of the train tunnel is in 2032). I don't think it tells us anything that people who followed the news since the KVU Oslo-Navet study didn't already know, but it could be of interest anyway. There are some colourful comments in the comment section below at least. 

I really hope they go with the new tunnel from Nationaltheatret to Skøyen as I think the tracks takes up too much space in the Skøyen area as it.

On the map: New train tunnels in blue and new metro tunnel in red.









Article: https://www.tu.no/artikler/oslo-sen...fikk-her-er-knuten-ingeniorene-ma-lose/435940


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A video from the core logging being undertaken to see the quality of the stones for the Fornebubanen line. I'm not sure how interesting it is though ...

264264588


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A picture that was posted in the local forum showing the absolute ridiculous amount of buses that traffics Bjørvika. :nuts:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The badly needed rehabilitation of Storgata will start in Q4 this year and will last for 30 months. The trams will be temporarily re-routed through new temporarily track in Christian Krohgs gate. This is the new route (in yellow):










The current tram stop at Brugata will be moved one block and re-named Storgata. Renderings of the project:


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

^^It can't be cheap to build such a long temporary track. I'm surprised they don't just use replacement buses. 

And I hate the idea of naming the tram stop "Storgata". It's inconsistent. Stops named by streets are otherwise named by cross streets.


----------



## ValterPravnik (Nov 30, 2016)

Galro said:


> Sporveien have now released their annual report for 2017 which contains some neat data. Sporveien is the company that runs the metro and the tram in Oslo and owns the infrastructure. They also owns the largest bus operator in the city, but more companies compete against them in that field so their numbers only represent a share of the total bus usage.
> 
> 
> Number of journeys (in millions).
> ...


I love the PC symbols describing travelers, as if this was about the US and not mono-ethnic Norway


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

ValterPravnik said:


> I love the PC symbols describing travelers, as if this was about the US and not mono-ethnic Sweden


33% of the population in Oslo is either first or second generation immigrants. You should update your demographic knowledge. And your geographical knowledge too for that matter as we have not been part of Sweden since 1905.


----------



## ValterPravnik (Nov 30, 2016)

Galro said:


> *33% of the population in Oslo is either first or second generation immigrants.* You should update your demographic knowledge. And your geographical knowledge too for that matter as we have not been part of Sweden since 1905.


Even if they are (and you left out that half of them are non-norwegian Europeans) it is ridiculous how PC is being forced into everything and people like you even get insulted because someone criticised whatsapp colored emoticon politics being incorporated into state/city publicity efforts.

Well, enough of offtopics. Aside from this little critique of mine I have to say all these infrastructural projects look rather promising and remind me of Vienna's public transportation net.

It's really astonishing how a small city like Oslo maintains a metro system and puts other cities to shame


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ I didn't get insulted by you criticizing the infographic. I don't really care about stuff like that in either direction. I do get mildly insulted by you referring to us as Sweden though as I think correctly identifying which country the city you are talking about is located in is just basic courtesy-


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

suburbicide said:


> And I hate the idea of naming the tram stop "Storgata". It's inconsistent. Stops named by streets are otherwise named by cross streets.


There is at least two more stops named by the street of track.
- Bogstadveien
- Inkognitogata

That said, "Folketeateret" could have been an alternative name.



ValterPravnik said:


> It's really astonishing how a small city like Oslo maintains a metro system and puts other cities to shame


Of course dependent which cities you compare with, but Oslo isn't that small - as more than 1 million people live here.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

suburbicide said:


> ^^It can't be cheap to build such a long temporary track. I'm surprised they don't just use replacement buses.


Yes, it can (be relatively cheap) : It's neither necessary to move the pipes from under temporary / 30 months  tracks, 
nor to dig very deep the roadway (+or- 25 cm is enough).
Just something like that (track on right side) :










What advantages ? Travellers don't need to change twice, the transit company keeps the tram line patronage, and everybody is satisfied.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

^^After thinking about it, closing Storgata without building temporary tracks would mean the main tram depot at Grefsen would be cut off from the rest of the network. I suspect this may have been a deciding factor.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Rendering of the new Storgata stop in the Storgata project presented on the previous page.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Results from Oslos 2018 climate survey have been released. This a survey that tries to map the inhabitants' opinions on things concerning the climate, how the city is handling it and what they believe should be done to fight it. Most of it is not that relevant to this thread, but what I found interest in the survey is that apparently 86% of people polled in Oslo and 80% of the people polled in Akershus (the county that surrounds Oslo) wants to see increased investments/focus on public transportation in the region. 

I think that's really promising numbers as one the people that agrees with that sentiments. I'm especially pleasantly surprised by Akershus given how rural and suburban large part of that county is.

https://www.klimaoslo.no/wp-content/uploads/sites/88/2018/05/Klimaundersokelsen_2018_0425_NYwww.pdf


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

suburbicide said:


> A moose fell to its death from a bridge at Gjønnes T-bane station today, causing delays.
> 
> Dead on the tracks:


The metros fight against the local wild life continues. Here is a picture earlier this week. 









http://akersposten.no/nyheter/skadet-hissig-svane-stoppet-t-banen/19.2305


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

It have now been revealed that CAF Urbos 100 will be Oslos new trams and they will be given the internal code SL18. The city will order 87 new trams at first with the option of further increasing the order with 60 more in the future.


















https://www.aftenposten.no/osloby/i...87-Spania-trikker-til-mer-enn-fire-milliarder

https://www.sporveien.com/inter/nyh...n-velger-caf-som-ny-trikkeleverandoer-2536950


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Personally don't like that design, I would expect something more scandinavian. Especially light in front make it worse and also in interior could be used more natural materials and colors. Why they didn't draw up something similar to 2020 Oslo tram?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

They have not taken final decisions on the interior design yet so the current design is only for illustrational purposes. I really like the exterior design though and I think it looks _much_ better than the one in your link which looks like it is trying way too hard to be modern and edgy.


----------



## OnTheNorthRoad (Oct 17, 2010)

BHT said:


> Personally don't like that design, I would expect something more scandinavian. Especially light in front make it worse and also in interior could be used more natural materials and colors. Why they didn't draw up something similar to 2020 Oslo tram?


Agree a little, but it's still early in the process. I doubt they've done a lot of work on design so far. The tram you linked to looks very good, but the exterior is largely up to the producer (and design is low on the list of purchase factors I think) so there's not much room.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

OnTheNorthRoad said:


> Agree a little, but it's still early in the process. I doubt they've done a lot of work on design so far. The tram you linked to looks very good, but the exterior is largely up to the producer (and design is low on the list of purchase factors I think) so there's not much room.


I assume the exterior design is final based on how the trams are described in the article above. It would make little sense to explicitly says that "it will be decided later how the interior is going to look like" (paraphrasing) if they hadn't decided how the exterior was going to be either.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

For comparison, these are some recent designs of the Urbos 100 series from CAF: 

Besançon, France:










Utrecht, the Netherlands:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The county executive board in Akershus voted this Monday in favour of starting the process for planning a new metro line to Lillestrøm. The County mayor proposed an metro extension to Lørenskog/Skårersletta and then a new "superbus"(i.e. BRT) line to Lillestrøm, but all the parties preferred the metro option instead. They did however agree that it should be planned in steps with the one to Lørenskog being first in line. The county council will vote on it this Monday and they are hoping that planning could start immediately afterwards in cooperation with Oslo municipality, Lørenskog municipality and Ruter. The county politicians will work to make it into one of the prioritized projects in the national transport plan for 2022-2033.
https://www.rb.no/nyheter/banelosni...or-a-bygge-t-bane-fortest-mulig/s/5-43-805117

The proposed Lørenskog extension:


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Galro said:


> It have now been revealed that CAF Urbos 100 will be Oslos new trams and they will be given the internal code SL18. The city will order 87 new trams at first with the option of further increasing the order with 60 more in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking tram, a huge improvement on all the old and not so old shitters on the network today. 

How many trams are in use today?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Rob73 said:


> That's a good looking tram, a huge improvement on all the old and not so old shitters on the network today.
> 
> How many trams are in use today?


72. 40 SL-79 (the oldest) and 32 SL-95 (the "Italian trams").


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

ValterPravnik said:


> It's really astonishing how a small city like Oslo maintains a metro system and puts other cities to shame


That said even after 20 years of promises they still haven't built any decent public transport to Fornebu.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Galro said:


> 72. 40 SL-79 (the oldest) and 32 SL-95 (the "Italian trams").


So this order replaces all existing stock and allows a number for route expansion, significant route expansion if they take up some (or all) of the 60 options. 

Are there any plans to expand the tram network, I'm still surprised they haven't gotten to Fornebu, it's crying out for a rail link of any kind.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Rob73 said:


> So this order replaces all existing stock and allows a number for route expansion, significant route expansion if they take up some (or all) of the 60 options.
> 
> Are there any plans to expand the tram network, I'm still surprised they haven't gotten to Fornebu, it's crying out for a rail link of any kind.


There are. There are plans to make a tram line following Ring 2 from Majorstuen to Carl Berners plass and there is a plan to extend the tram line from Sinsenkrysset to Tonsenhagen. Both of these projects are going through planning right now so they are probably the first ones to be built. There is also a plan to make a minor extension from Ljabru at Nordstrand to Holmlia to facilitate transfer at Holmlia station which is part of the on-going urbanization masterplan for the area. Further into the future there is an desire to extend the ring 2 line from Carl Berner to Bryn and then make a line back again towards Økern. There was also long an desire to have a tram line across Filipstad but that line is never featured in any Ruter future plans so I'm not sure what have happened to it. Here is how it could look like when all is said and done:








*Hauketo extension is not shown. 

Fornebu however will get a new metro line instead. It have certainly taken some time, but we could see construction start next year or the year thereafter now. This is how it will look like:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New bus terminal being planned at Bryn. It's part of the new Bryn public transportation pub along with the re-development of Brynseng metro station which have been shown earlier in this thread. This is where the Bryn tram line is envisioned to terminate at, but it will only be a bus terminal for the time being (but the tram part is part of the regulation). The plans are now out for public hearing/consultation. 
http://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/sidinmening/main.asp?idnr=2018026422


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

Ingenioren said:


> Are there any renders of what Schweigaards will appear like when the rails are removed?


The planning office announced a couple of years ago that Schweeigards gate will get a new plan (regulering), but it doesn't look like any progress has been made (Saksinnsyn - Plan- og bygningsetaten, Oslo kommune)
My guess is that the old tram tracks will stay as a transit lane for the coming years, hopefully with a new layer of asphalt as the concrete is a nightmare to bike on.

edit: The planning office made this preliminary design in 2018 as part of a plan for financing investments in public space in the Vaterland and Oslo central station area


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









CAF tram for Oslo unveiled


NORWAY: The first of 87 CAF trams for Oslo operator Sporveien was unveiled at the Grefsen depot on October 12. Testing is expected to start shortly, ahead of entry into passenger service in 2021. The €200m order placed in June 2018 covers 87 Urbos 100 trams to ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

All ticket machines on the metro will be removed next year, citing that the machines get little use this days, with only 2.8 % of the turnover. Tickets can still be bought using the Ruter app, at the Ruter "service points" and at some 200+ third party agents (mostly convenience stores).


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Is the EN-Tur app working properly with Ruter now?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

suburbicide said:


> All ticket machines on the metro will be removed next year, citing that the machines get little use this days, with only 2.8 % of the turnover. Tickets can still be bought using the Ruter app, at the Ruter "service points" and at some 200+ third party agents (mostly convenience stores).


So there will be no physical tickets or tokens? Only digital tickets by mobile phone?


----------



## Amexpat (Jan 30, 2014)

Ashis Mitra said:


> So there will be no physical tickets or tokens? Only digital tickets by mobile phone?


There will be physical tickets, but you'll have to buy them at newsstands and convenience stores.


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

Good to know for the next time in Oslo. As tourist you would run around and search for a ticket machine.


----------



## Henk Angenent (Jan 21, 2021)

As a German tourist you would, yes. But a German tourist would probably get stuck at the ticket machine anyway, trying to put cash notes into the payment card slot, only noticing at the third attempt that the machine doesn't take cash.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Next EU project should be to standardise municipal tickets across the Union, for contactless cards and apps. It is basically a matter of internal accounting between the metros.

Locally contactless bank cards is another option,








Stockholm rolls out contactless ticketing payments


Public transport users in Stockholm, Sweden, can now make tokenized contactless ticketing payments on rail, bus, tram and boat services




www.nfcw.com


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

:jax: said:


> Next EU project should be to standardise municipal tickets across the Union, for contactless cards and apps. It is basically a matter of internal accounting between the metros.


Why? Surely contactless bank cards is the only necessary technology.. the number of people who travel internationally and don't have a bank card must be tiny


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

A lot of people keep transport tickets and bank cards separate for budgeting purposes, especially with organisations who organise travel for things like conferences, exhibitions, etc.


----------



## naruciakk (Apr 27, 2013)

:jax: said:


> Next EU project should be to standardise municipal tickets across the Union, for contactless cards and apps. It is basically a matter of internal accounting between the metros.


But what for? It's not a lot of hassle mostly to buy a paper or single-use electronic ticket for the city you are traveling to. You are trying to fix the problem that doesn't exist, especially with more and more cities are adding an option for payments using bank contactless card, including Google Pay/Apple Pay/HCE methods. And with a lot of micromanagement on the Union level, I don't think it's a viable use of resources and time.



Antje said:


> A lot of people keep transport tickets and bank cards separate for budgeting purposes, especially with organisations who organise travel for things like conferences, exhibitions, etc.


Budgeting or privacy purposes as well – having an option to use your contactless card in the PT is great, but there should always be a way to use a city-run prepaid card or a paper ticket. I actually like how it is resolved in Athens – there is a plastic card for frequent users and electronic paper ticket that is fully compatible with plastic card system.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

On pure convenience alone nothing beats contactless travel cards. Phone apps are cumbersome, but like with bank cards they are good to have as a fallback.

The inconvenience of travel cards is getting, refilling, and emptying them, particularly when you need one for each city/region. Many, but not all, allow refilling online, but there are often niggles, like here in Stockholm region, "pay now, and get the travel tomorrow, or something". Stockholm is one of the places where you can register your travel card, it would no longer be anonymous if desired, but great for theft/loss insurance and accounting.

Some places the cards function as a cash wallet, e.g. yikatong and octopus, but I don't find much convenience in that. It's a simpler ecosystem than MasterCard/VISA/UnionPay, but apart from privacy there are no end-user benefits.

One travel card and one travel information system for all of Europe (Google is a fallback, but has clear limits) would make me, and probably a few hundred million other customers, reasonably happy.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The Oslo tram network is under some route changing in last couple of years.


Now Majorstuen terminus has a balloon loop for single end trams, previously it has no loops and was used only by double end trams.
In downtown, many changes have occurred.
Tram tracks via Brugata and Kirkeristen is now suspended, and now diversed via Lilletorgate.
Many downtown tracks via Wesselsplass and Kongensgate are now closed.
The main tram route for south Oslo, which was going via Bussterminalen Gronland, Munkegata and St. Halvards Plass has closed and replaced by Bjorvika and Middeladerparken.

Routes 13 and 19 redirected via _Björvika - Oslo Hospital_ on a new 0.7 km link, which replaces the old line from _St. Halvards plass to Jernbanetorget_ along Schweigaards gate

Overall the network is still a strong system with many reserved track section, even a common section with metro.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Norske tog have placed an order for 30 Coradia Nordic commuter/regional trains from Alstom, with an option to buy 170 more. The 30 EMUs will replace the remaining Type 69 trains and primarily be used on line L2 (Stabekk-Ski). Each train will have 6 cars, 294 seats and large “flexi-zones” for bicycles, strollers, wheel chairs and standing passengers. Deliveries start in 2024.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

The plans for the new Skøyen station on the Fornebu metro line have changed. The new plan will reduce costs and have less of a negative impact on the surface during construction. However, the new location will make transfer to/from Skøyen railway station less efficient.

The original plan called for a station at approximately 10 meter depth, close to the Skøyen railway station, with three entrance/exit points marked a, b and c in the map below. With the new plan, the line has been realigned with a station further west, at a depth of 45 meters. It will have two entrance/exit points, A and B.










Not only will this lead to a longer walking distance on the surface. To get down to the metro platforms (using entrance B) you will have to first take an elevator, then walk through a tunnel to a mezzanine level above the platforms, before taking escalators down to the platform.

Here's a render of the station:










Mezzanine:






















Exit A will have elevators directly to platform level:










Exit A on the surface:


----------



## abedidabedu (Jul 11, 2017)

A metro station is of course known for having a constant flow of passengers all the time. How these elevators will handle the volume of passengers leaving the station at the same time will be interesting to watch.


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

abedidabedu said:


> A metro station is of course known for having a constant flow of passengers all the time. How these elevators will handle the volume of passengers leaving the station at the same time will be interesting to watch.


In my experience, elevators can be efficient way of getting passengers to and from platforms, _provided_:

1. There are multiple elevators with room for many people.
2. They take you more or less directly from the surface to the platform without needing to navigate additional stairs, escalators or long corridors (which is not the case for access point B At Skøyen.)

As I recall, they’ve made similar changes to the plans at Lysaker station, making access and transfer more time consuming than originally planned.


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

suburbicide said:


> The plans for the new Skøyen station on the Fornebu metro line have changed. The new plan will reduce costs and have less of a negative impact on the surface during construction. However, the new location will make transfer to/from Skøyen railway station less efficient.
> 
> The original plan called for a station at approximately 10 meter depth, close to the Skøyen railway station, with three entrance/exit points marked a, b and c in the map below. With the new plan, the line has been realigned with a station further west, at a depth of 45 meters. It will have two entrance/exit points, A and B.
> 
> ...


Good information : is it possible to have the source ?


----------



## suburbicide (May 4, 2012)

Pierre50 said:


> Good information : is it possible to have the source ?


Sorry, I should have included it. It’s from the city planning document: https://innsyn.pbe.oslo.kommune.no/saksinnsyn/showfile.asp?fileid=9628032&jno=2021067965


----------

